# post picture of your 2011 or up Ford superduty



## Milwaukee

I thought why not see new ford superduty work. We got our truck new in July 15

Got this 11 F250 crewcab with long bed 4wd. 3.55 with electric locker. It beast with 6.7L

Paid for $40K with trade in rusty 01 F250 that dealer sent to scrap after that.

I swear that 6.7L is beast it was powerful than V10 or Ford 7.3L and 6.0L.

No it will not be plow truck until it old enough to be.


----------



## Scottscape

put a plow on it while its still under warranty and work out all the kinks..


----------



## the new boss 92

i was thinking the same thing scott, very nice truck though


----------



## PTSolutions

did you get the 4/8 reflash??


----------



## gravelyguy

Here is mine.


----------



## fatheadon1

heres my 2011 f350 CCSB 6.7 4x4 eld ordered 5/19 picked up 7/20 sticker was 60,000 paided 52500, cant keep rear tires on it, truck has the 400/800 upgrade 7000 miles and its doing ok. debating weather to use my old proplus or a new wideout.
























last pic is towing t300 with grapple bucket and triaxle trailer about 15,000lbs truck tow it like its not back there wesport


----------



## mercer_me

Ford is making a realy good truck now IMO. I have never liked Ford before they came out with the 2011 Super Duty.


----------



## Milwaukee

Scottscape;1097190 said:


> put a plow on it while its still under warranty and work out all the kinks..


I would do but Dad say later. He don't want drive his brand new truck straight to ground cause he see all of his friends at work have truck with plow it look it been rode hard. He know it cost double for maintenance plus ROT like 01 F250.

It very comfy and nice compare to 01 F250 CC.


----------



## Milwaukee

ProTouchGrounds;1097253 said:


> did you get the 4/8 reflash??


Not sure but we got mail about that. All I know it went to dealer for 2 days to install cab light on roof and fix bed floor issues.


----------



## the new boss 92

fatheadon you have any suspention mods on that ttruck?


----------



## [email protected]

A customers of ours that we lifted


----------



## fatheadon1

the new boss 92;1097315 said:


> fatheadon you have any suspention mods on that ttruck?


no sir all stock, i wanna swap 2 bfgs but the stock tires fall apart faster then i can sell them


----------



## 20Silverado05

2011 and up? they havent even made a 2012 yet


----------



## Milwaukee

20Silverado05;1097397 said:


> 2011 and up? they havent even made a 2012 yet


Seriously this is ONLY FOR 2011 and UP not 2010 or old.


----------



## thesnowman269

20Silverado05;1097397 said:


> 2011 and up? they havent even made a 2012 yet


thinkin long term


----------



## plow3232

*2011*

where are the 2011 chevy/gmc?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Heres mine. I hated how tall that front valance was so i did a little trimming. I took 4" off the bottom. Not to mention it made the install of the undercarriage fit better without cutting notches in it.


----------



## mercer_me

06HD BOSS;1097521 said:



> Heres mine. I hated how tall that front valance was so i did a little trimming. I took 4" off the bottom. Not to mention it made the install of the undercarriage fit better without cutting notches in it.


That does look alot better with the trimed front valance.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Milwaukee;1097418 said:


> Seriously this is ONLY FOR 2011 and UP not 2010 or old.


What about my 2012?


----------



## Milwaukee

Gm/Chevy/Dodge guys quit post off topic here. GROW UP.

It say 2011 or up. It not say 2010 or old. It ONLY FORD Superduty. Don't try pull Chevy and dodge in this.


----------



## Jelinek61

06HD BOSS;1097521 said:


> Heres mine. I hated how tall that front valance was so i did a little trimming. I took 4" off the bottom. Not to mention it made the install of the undercarriage fit better without cutting notches in it.


Thats the first red one i've seen.

I had my doubts about fords but it seems like they are really working out any problems and making a quality product. Not to mention they look awesome now.

Nice trucks guys.....


----------



## Mackman

Good looking trucks guys. I guess i will be keeping my 2004 for ever cuz i cant see spending 50k on a pick up truckpayup. But i sure do like them.


----------



## Mark13

Milwaukee;1097608 said:


> Gm/Chevy/Dodge guys quit post off topic here. GROW UP.
> 
> It say 2011 or up. It not say 2010 or old. It ONLY FORD Superduty. Don't try pull Chevy and dodge in this.


Whoa there Nancy, don't get your panties in a bundle... They were only having a little fun that was expected with the title of this thread and the year of trucks that's currently available to be purchased.


----------



## loaderplower93

I want one of those new ones with the 6.7 diesel so bad those are some awesome trucks!


----------



## Pinky Demon

Mackman;1097670 said:


> Good looking trucks guys. I guess i will be keeping my 2004 for ever cuz i cant see spending 50k on a pick up truckpayup. But i sure do like them.


Yeah, what you said for sure.

Nice truck Milwaukee.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Mark13;1097672 said:


> Whoa there Nancy, don't get your panties in a bundle... They were only having a little fun that was expected with the title of this thread and the year of trucks that's currently available to be purchased.


----------



## Mackman

[email protected];1097349 said:


> A customers of ours that we lifted


That thing is just BADASS


----------



## pitrack

God I love these new Fords more and more.


----------



## jbell36

seems like a lot of chevy/dodge fans are starting to like the newer fords starting with '08 and up but even more so with the '11...i talked to a guy today that said he wasn't much for fords but their newer models are making him think twice...and i'll agree, it sounds like ford has made one hell of a diesel this time around, i've heard nothing but good things about the 6.7, i'm surprised that they got it right the first time considering ford is actually making the engines now...


----------



## plowguy43

The 2011 Superduty's are a great truck in either Gas or Diesel (finally!). Before they made a great truck but had an underpowered V8 or a gas thirsty (But powerful) V10. Then if you moved to a diesel you took a chance with a 6.0, or had a nice 6.4 that was once again thirsty (but could make tons of power if modified), but finally have a great V8 option for a good price (with an awesome 6 speed tranny) and an even better Diesel option that seems to be rock solid and returns great fuel economy. Plus the looks of this truck are really nice as well, classy.


----------



## Pinky Demon

plowguy43;1098219 said:


> The 2011 Superduty's are a great truck in either Gas or Diesel (finally!). Before they made a great truck but had an underpowered V8 or a *gas thirsty (But powerful) V10*. Then if you moved to a diesel you took a chance with a 6.0, or had a nice 6.4 that was once again thirsty (but could make tons of power if modified), but finally have a great V8 option for a good price (with an awesome 6 speed tranny) and an even better Diesel option that seems to be rock solid and returns great fuel economy. Plus the looks of this truck are really nice as well, classy.


A Triton V10 got comparable gas mileage to the 5.4L Triton V8. Usually the same, or 1-2 MPG less.

Just imagine what you could do with a direct injected, SOHC, V10 with active fuel management mated to a 6 spd. It could rival a diesel and then some.


----------



## 1PapaDock4

I worked at a local Ford dealer as a porter until about a month ago (different job opportunity) and had the opportunity to see a lot of variations of the 2011 Superduty. Very sharp trucks! Love the digital gauges and the quietness of the diesels.. To everyone who owns a new Superduty, very nice choice.

And Milwaukee... To keep your blood pressure down, don't take everything so seriously. Everyone is trying to enjoy reading through the posts and you're just adding unnecessary attitude.
Enjoy your fathers new truck. Looks very nice.


----------



## ajslands

[email protected];1097349 said:


> A customers of ours that we lifted


 Lol nice


----------



## ajslands

06HD BOSS;1097521 said:


> Heres mine. I hated how tall that front valance was so i did a little trimming. I took 4" off the bottom. Not to mention it made the install of the undercarriage fit better without cutting notches in it.


Nice truck!!!!!!!!!!!! Great color too!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

I see mil. went off his meds again


----------



## gtstang462002

The day it arrived at the dealership. I speced out the build myself.

That bobcat is about all that poor little trailer wants. It literally is just wide enough for the tracks.


----------



## timberseal

Love the 11's but you'll never see me plunking down $50K for one.... thats some serious coin to depreciate


----------



## gtstang462002

timberseal;1099563 said:


> Love the 11's but you'll never see me plunking down $50K for one.... thats some serious coin to depreciate


My justification was that I plan on this being the last truck that I buy for a long time for personal use. Anything else that I add in behind this one will more than likely be a used rig with only one or 2 purposes in the off season at best, since I don't do landscaping in the summer months...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ready for work! Plow goes on next week. 86110lp


----------



## highlander316

what kind of body is that in the back?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1099625 said:


> Ready for work! Plow goes on next week. 86110lp


Sweet unit Jon! Did you lease it? I looked on ford.ca and lease rate was 8.9% I think...

After looking again... When did you put the new driveway in?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This summer, redid everything. Financed, leasing doesn't make sense anymore.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1099686 said:


> This summer, redid everything. Financed, leasing doesn't make sense anymore.


It looks very nice.

The payments are pretty big for financing, but they stop eventually and you can keep some cash in your pocket payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, lot's of payments already.


----------



## JerseyGreen

Pristine PM ltd;1099706 said:


> haha, lot's of payments already.


take a few pictures of the bed of that truck, i like it


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nothing to special, it is a dump insert with a aluminum cage around it with a tarp kit. Pictures are not going to show you everything, it is great because of it's usefulness and guts.


----------



## Jelinek61

gtstang462002;1099559 said:


> The day it arrived at the dealership. I speced out the build myself.
> 
> That bobcat is about all that poor little trailer wants. It literally is just wide enough for the tracks.


Sweet truck. I think you need a new trailer....haha. Must of spent all the trailer money on the truck. ha


----------



## gtstang462002

Jelinek61;1106067 said:


> Sweet truck. I think you need a new trailer....haha. Must of spent all the trailer money on the truck. ha


Thanks, I am in the process of building a new trailer(gooseneck). This little trailer is actually my firewood trailer that has kept me warm for quite a few winters now...


----------



## Banksy

Screw the price for a new truck and then the value drops like a rock the second you sign the papers.

Trucks don't rot out down here, so you could put a new engine in and paint it for years. My Dodge is 7 years old this month and there is NO rust on it.


----------



## Jelinek61

gtstang462002;1106078 said:


> Thanks, I am in the process of building a new trailer(gooseneck). This little trailer is actually my firewood trailer that has kept me warm for quite a few winters now...


That pic makes the trailer look a little more road worthy. The bobcat makes it look really tiny. You'll love a gooseneck.....easier to back up, go around corners, and carries the weight better. Make sure to post some pics when your done with it.


----------



## gtstang462002

Jelinek61;1106101 said:


> That pic makes the trailer look a little more road worthy. The bobcat makes it look really tiny. You'll love a gooseneck.....easier to back up, go around corners, and carries the weight better. Make sure to post some pics when your done with it.


Will do, looking to put a hydraulic bed on the trailer to be able to load and unload without ramps as well as have it double as a dump trailer. One of the many reasons that I ordered the PTO option on the truck.


----------



## EdNewman

Have two F450 crew cab service bodies being buit right now. Got the V-10's instead of diesel. Could not make the math work based on the gas mileage of the newer diesels.


----------



## EdNewman

Jelinek61;1106101 said:


> That pic makes the trailer look a little more road worthy. The bobcat makes it look really tiny. You'll love a gooseneck.....easier to back up, go around corners, and carries the weight better. Make sure to post some pics when your done with it.


You should have seen what my 08 F450 looked like towing a full-size backhoe!


----------



## Kavu

Here's my F-350. Picked it up the last week of May. Has about 9k miles. Nice upgrade over my 02 7.3...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Kavu;1116124 said:


> Here's my F-350. Picked it up the last week of May. Has about 9k miles. Nice upgrade over my 02 7.3...


Nice truck. White was my second choice. Any issues or problems in within the 9k miles? Ive only got 1,500 on mine


----------



## Kavu

06HD BOSS;1116471 said:


> Nice truck. White was my second choice. Any issues or problems in within the 9k miles? Ive only got 1,500 on mine


Red is a good color too..

It's been running good for me. I had the engine upgrade done at my last service and that seemed to smooth out the shifting, but from time to time it still seems to shift hard....

Hopefully it pushes as good as it pulls!


----------



## KMBertog

Kavu;1116124 said:


> Here's my F-350. Picked it up the last week of May. Has about 9k miles. Nice upgrade over my 02 7.3...


I am jealous!

Keith


----------



## KingDuramax

What type of mileage does this truck get?Diesel and gas..


----------



## Santry426

What he said! What are you diesel guys seeing for milage? Do the new ford's have that same setup like the GM's where you have to add urea to it too?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yes, every oil change.

I am seeing close to 1000km pure highway at around 110 km's. About 700 on a normal tank with normal city/highway. Sorry Americans!


----------



## weekendwrench

I get 10mpg :crying: with the new 6.2 gasser. But I don't see the highway much and I have had a trailer hooked to it since the day after I bought mine. They say that it is suppose to get 18 on the highway but the fancy computer in the dash never says over 11. The new 6 speed tranny seems to hunt for gears a lot. By far the best truck I have ever owned.


----------



## Kavu

The urea tank is 5 gallons, so as mentioned above it only needs to be topped off at oil changes. It's not issue at all...

I'm seeing about 15.5-16 MPG around town and about 21 on the highway going 65 MPH. My average is about 17.


----------



## snorider075

Here is my 350 with new a blizzard


----------



## onsight

F350, diesel pushes a 9-2 Boss VXT


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Kavu;1116483 said:


> Red is a good color too..
> 
> It's been running good for me. I had the engine upgrade done at my last service and that seemed to smooth out the shifting, but from time to time it still seems to shift hard....
> 
> Hopefully it pushes as good as it pulls!


I also had the upgrade done and improved the shifting 10 fold. Every now and then it hits 2nd & 4th gear pretty hard. Before the upgrade it seemed to be always searching for the right gear, especially at stop signs when not stopping completely.


----------



## Scorpion1030

Please recommend a plow and source to purchase for my 2011 F250 SD CC, short bed. Thanks!!


----------



## Kavu

Scorpion1030;1117326 said:


> Please recommend a plow and source to purchase for my 2011 F250 SD CC, short bed. Thanks!!


Looks like you're in VA. I would recommend ESI in Manassas. They are a site sponsor and have good prices.

http://esitrucks.com/


----------



## plowguy43

onsight;1116685 said:


> F350, diesel pushes a 9-2 Boss VXT


I'm not a big fan of custom paint but damn that is a classy job right there. Nice mix of blue, white accents and slate/gray. Very very sharp!


----------



## 91AK250

heres a '11 f550 4x4 V10s we're building at work, also another identical one next to it.


----------



## ommegang

onsight;1116685 said:


> F350, diesel pushes a 9-2 Boss VXT


Sweet paint scheme! Dewalt 27" tool box and Boss 9.2 VXT pic to follow. Had mine since May. Trade in my 08' Reg Cab F250 5.4L/no power truck along with an 03' Eclipse with 7,000 miles. Love my 11' F250!


----------



## EdNewman

91AK250;1117472 said:


> heres a '11 f550 4x4 V10s we're building at work, also another identical one next to it.


Really curious how we will do on mileage with the V10. Do you have any other's with them? I have always used diesel and just ordered two 2011 F450 Crew 4x4's for service bodies with the V10. Could not justify the extra cost and maintenance.


----------



## ommegang

06HD BOSS;1116831 said:


> I also had the upgrade done and improved the shifting 10 fold. Every now and then it hits 2nd & 4th gear pretty hard. Before the upgrade it seemed to be always searching for the right gear, especially at stop signs when not stopping completely.


Any experience with that Fischer? Good plow? I had an 8-6 Blizzard SW that came with my 08' F250. Good plow but some problems surfaced and, the lights sucked. How much was that relative to a Boss 9-2 VXT that I paid 6,300 for installed w/ smartlocks.


----------



## weekendwrench

Wahoo!!! Finally got my shiny new toys in the mail today!:bluebounc


----------



## Kavu

ommegang;1117725 said:


> Any experience with that Fischer? Good plow? I had an 8-6 Blizzard SW that came with my 08' F250. Good plow but some problems surfaced and, the lights sucked. How much was that relative to a Boss 9-2 VXT that I paid 6,300 for installed w/ smartlocks.


This will be my first year plowing with the Extreme V, but know a lot of guys that have them and have been problem free. I paid $5500 installed for the fisher. I also had a rebate from fisher for $250, so my out of pocket was $5250. I also considered The Boss Poly VXT... Boss Poly VXT was about $5000 installed w/ smart locks.

I bought it at Onsite Repair in RI. Good guys with good prices...
http://onsitetruckrepairinc.com/boss-snowplows.html


----------



## KingDuramax

weekendwrench;1116549 said:


> I get 10mpg :crying: with the new 6.2 gasser. But I don't see the highway much and I have had a trailer hooked to it since the day after I bought mine. They say that it is suppose to get 18 on the highway but the fancy computer in the dash never says over 11. The new 6 speed tranny seems to hunt for gears a lot. By far the best truck I have ever owned.


What gear ratio do you have?


----------



## pitrack

ommegang;1117714 said:


> Sweet paint scheme! Dewalt 27" tool box and Boss 9.2 VXT pic to follow. Had mine since May. Trade in my 08' Reg Cab F250 5.4L/no power truck along with an 03' Eclipse with 7,000 miles. Love my 11' F250!


That's a sharp looking truck.


----------



## 91AK250

EdNewman;1117719 said:


> Really curious how we will do on mileage with the V10. Do you have any other's with them? I have always used diesel and just ordered two 2011 F450 Crew 4x4's for service bodies with the V10. Could not justify the extra cost and maintenance.


i cant comment on the new f450/550s these trucks had 4:88 gears in them. my guess is you'd be lucky to get around 10mpg average. but thats just a guess. might be a tad more or less depending on use.

i personaly have a '02 excursion w/a V10 i daily drive and i see 8-10mpg city and 10-14 highway, but those trucks are bigger and heavyer plus they have the 3V V10 unlike my old 2V


----------



## weekendwrench

KingDuramax;1117987 said:


> What gear ratio do you have?


3.73 rear end


----------



## KingDuramax

weekendwrench;1118175 said:


> 3.73 rear end


I'd of guessed 4:10 with that mpg. Is this going off the dash or from calculations? I am looking into the 6.2 is all and was expecting better mileage from it.


----------



## dieseld

weekendwrench;1117742 said:


> Wahoo!!! Finally got my shiny new toys in the mail today!:bluebounc


Subscribing for pics of these installed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ommegang

weekendwrench;1117742 said:


> Wahoo!!! Finally got my shiny new toys in the mail today!:bluebounc


yesterday must have been truck box day.


----------



## riverwalkland

I've been looking for one of those locally.. how much did it cost to get it shipped and where did you order it from?


----------



## Jelinek61

Thats a really nice Dewalt box, i didnt even know they made pickup boxes.


----------



## Jelinek61

weekendwrench;1117742 said:


> Wahoo!!! Finally got my shiny new toys in the mail today!:bluebounc


Highway products makes some awesome stuff. I love their back racks and how they put the tie downs on their truck boxes. I want a black diamond plate headache rack with the screen in it. Awesome purchase....


----------



## georgerk82

Jelinek61;1118568 said:


> Thats a really nice Dewalt box, i didnt even know they made pickup boxes.


They dont really make them, a bike rack company called Thule makes them, I bought one a year ago and it was a pain to get because Dewalt dealers didnt carry them but I had to order it at a bike shop, lol. Im sure they are easier to get now, its a great box I have a black one also. Its cheaper than Weather Gaurd and same good quality!


----------



## weekendwrench

KingDuramax;1118218 said:


> I'd of guessed 4:10 with that mpg. Is this going off the dash or from calculations? I am looking into the 6.2 is all and was expecting better mileage from it.


I'm sure if you drove highway all the time you could get better mileage, but all I do is short trips around town with a loaded trailer. I haven't hooked up my trailer this week yet and I just figured out the mileage so far on this tank and its 11mpg.


----------



## ommegang

riverwalkland;1118404 said:


> I've been looking for one of those locally.. how much did it cost to get it shipped and where did you order it from?


Great thread BTW. There's not even one for 2011 F250 on the F250 site here: http://www.f150online.com/forums/f-250-super-duty-diesel-38/ that I visit.

Dewalt toolbox: I like that it has Rhino lining inside and the oversized push buttons. Further, they are less $ than weatherguard. I paid under $700 shipped for the 27" wide model. I think I could fit my entire salt load in this thing.
Here's two good links guys: http://www.moreheaddesignlab.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/DeWalt_Catalog.pdf

http://www.toolup.com/showproduct.a...=single-lid-extra-wide-crossover-box-black-70


----------



## Eyesell

Don't know about you all but 2010 KR V-10 is kikin' azz at 15K now. I got this vs the 2011 as it was the last year for 3V V-10 in the 250/350. Been through 7.3's 6.0's and thought this is the last for a while, I went for it.

Best part is I went hunting last weekend on a 4 hour drive and was getting 15 mpg's ( @ 70-75 mph ) :redbounce, sorry to hear the new 6.2 gasers are suckin' wind on mileage...


----------



## maelawncare

ommegang;1118364 said:


> yesterday must have been truck box day.


Ha, notice you have a non dewalt tool in your dewalk tool box. lol



Eyesell;1118866 said:


> Don't know about you all but 2010 KR V-10 is kikin' azz at 15K now. I got this vs the 2011 as it was the last year for 3V V-10 in the 250/350. Been through 7.3's 6.0's and thought this is the last for a while, I went for it.
> 
> Best part is I went hunting last weekend on a 4 hour drive and was getting 15 mpg's ( @ 70-75 mph ) :redbounce, sorry to hear the new 6.2 gasers are suckin' wind on mileage...


Ya i think that is funny too. I love my v10 but i also love my 7.3l. I think its kinda cool that my 6.8l v10 gets the same mileage as the 6.2l but has tons more power. The only down side to them is the sound of the exhaust.


----------



## ommegang

I got 15.5 on a 5 hour trip to MN from WI. City, now, indicates 13.5. Mind you, much more $ than the old V10


----------



## plowguy43

I was netting 16mpg's on a 2011 6.2 crew cab 4x4 250. I think they need to break in and they'll get better mileage more consistantly.

The V10 is awesome though, tons of torque.

But seriously lock this thread because I'm about to go buy one of these trucks and take out a second mortgage (and a divorce LOL).


----------



## Eyesell

You're reading my mind, wife just came down and said what you looking at now...lololol


----------



## pitrack

ommegang;1118364 said:


> yesterday must have been truck box day.


Hmm I like that. Got any pics of it installed? What are you opinions on build quality?


----------



## Jelinek61

ommegang;1118857 said:


> Great thread BTW. There's not even one for 2011 F250 on the F250 site here: http://www.f150online.com/forums/f-250-super-duty-diesel-38/ that I visit.
> 
> Dewalt toolbox: I like that it has Rhino lining inside and the oversized push buttons. Further, they are less $ than weatherguard. I paid under $700 shipped for the 27" wide model. I think I could fit my entire salt load in this thing.
> Here's two good links guys: http://www.moreheaddesignlab.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/DeWalt_Catalog.pdf
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/showproduct.a...=single-lid-extra-wide-crossover-box-black-70


I didnt even notice the rhino lining in the box, that is a sweet idea. Without it or rubber mats/carpet the aluminum always used to oxidize on the bottom of my box because of stuff moving around. They do look really similar to weatherguard's boxes and for the price seem like a great buy.


----------



## plowguy43

Eyesell;1118975 said:


> You're reading my mind, wife just came down and said what you looking at now...lololol


Says the guy with a 2010 V10 Crew Cab (just the truck I wanted to buy!) LOL


----------



## ommegang

Jelinek61;1119154 said:


> I didnt even notice the rhino lining in the box, that is a sweet idea. Without it or rubber mats/carpet the aluminum always used to oxidize on the bottom of my box because of stuff moving around. They do look really similar to weatherguard's boxes and for the price seem like a great buy.












Everything looks good to me. You almost have to know someone or ask someone to check out thier toolbox in order to compare since the only boxes I could find in-person were the cheap ones at the box stores. Locks/theft would be the only thing one might want to compare vs weatherguard. There's may or may not be better?


----------



## Eyesell

plowguy43;1119401 said:


> Says the guy with a 2010 V10 Crew Cab (just the truck I wanted to buy!) LOL


Ok I don't want to hi jack the thread but here's the latest before all the mods..had it for a while now so it has some nice extras...need to snap a few new shots.


----------



## plowguy43

<<<<Jealous


----------



## ommegang

*Ford Super Duty Sells Half of All Heavy-Duty Pickups sold in 2010*

http://www.f150online.com/forums/f-...-half-all-heavy-duty-pickups-sold-2010-a.html

I was always wondering how the 2011 SD were selling as they only seem to list F-series #S in the business section.


----------



## weekendwrench

Here you go boys. Sorry it took so long for the pix, but daylight is in short supply around here.


----------



## dieseld

Looks great WW. How much was the combo?


----------



## Jelinek61

weekendwrench;1121291 said:


> Here you go boys. Sorry it took so long for the pix, but daylight is in short supply around here.


Really nice, you dont see many highway products stuff around. I guess the price scares a lot of people off.


----------



## mercer_me

weekendwrench;1116549 said:


> I get 10mpg :crying: with the new 6.2 gasser. But I don't see the highway much and I have had a trailer hooked to it since the day after I bought mine. They say that it is suppose to get 18 on the highway but the fancy computer in the dash never says over 11. The new 6 speed tranny seems to hunt for gears a lot. By far the best truck I have ever owned.


I like how you took the valance off. It looks alot better with out it.


----------



## weekendwrench

dieseld;1121362 said:


> Looks great WW. How much was the combo?





Jelinek61;1122530 said:


> Really nice, you dont see many highway products stuff around. I guess the price scares a lot of people off.


Yah the stuff was not cheap. $1750 shipped to my house. I really had to talk myself in to spending that much on a toolbox and headache rack. Then I looked at how much I spent on my truck and plow then said screw it and spent the money. Its only money you can't take it with you.

The fit and finish of the stuff is top notch by far some of the best products I have ever seen. I also love the fact that not too many people have them. Most people that see them ask me if I had them custom made.



mercer_me;1122636 said:


> I like how you took the valance off. It looks alot better with out it.


Yah me too. The place that put my plow on wanted to cut it. (Almost insisted on it) The suggestions I got on plow site and the more I thought about it I figured it would probably just end up getting ripped off or broken, so off it came. Glad I did that it does look a lot better


----------



## tmf lawn care

i got same tool box from from 1800toolbox plus that fuel tank for $3500


----------



## Jelinek61

weekendwrench;1122770 said:


> Yah the stuff was not cheap. $1750 shipped to my house. I really had to talk myself in to spending that much on a toolbox and headache rack. Then I looked at how much I spent on my truck and plow then said screw it and spent the money. Its only money you can't take it with you.
> 
> The fit and finish of the stuff is top notch by far some of the best products I have ever seen. I also love the fact that not too many people have them. Most people that see them ask me if I had them custom made.


Thats not to bad of a price. I also like the fact that most people will buy a generic back rack and you really stand out with something different. They really give a truck a whole new look. Wish i has that setup


----------



## Jello1

ommegang;1117714 said:


> Sweet paint scheme! Dewalt 27" tool box and Boss 9.2 VXT pic to follow. Had mine since May. Trade in my 08' Reg Cab F250 5.4L/no power truck along with an 03' Eclipse with 7,000 miles. Love my 11' F250!


Awesome color combo. Makes me wanna take out a loan.


----------



## joey7599

weekend wrench now all you need is a light bar on the rack


----------



## Indianfallsfire

I cant believe how many people thought the v10 was a powerful truck especially for hauling. I fire department I volunteer with bought a 09 F350 SRW 4x4 V10 crew cab and put a pump and tank in it for a grass fire or off road fire truck. It has like a maybe 50 gallon tank and a small breaks and scrapem motor and pump and that thing is gutless it couldnt get out of its own way if it tried. Going up hills and stuff I would start out at like 75 and be lucky to be doing 20 at the top with the gas to the floor. Because of that truck and being the only ford I have ever driven I would never buy any kinda ford.


----------



## 91AK250

hmm, my V10 pulls like a damn train(thats with 3:73s). only mod is a SCT3 tuner currently.


----------



## georgerk82

91AK250;1126411 said:


> hmm, my V10 pulls like a damn train(thats with 3:73s). only mod is a SCT3 tuner currently.


So does mine (4.88) It pulls the same if Im pulling the trailer empty or with 12k. I would love to line up his Dodge next to my Ford with 12k-15k on a trailer. I bet my V-10 out pulls by alot.


----------



## ommegang

Sorry to get off the Dodge bashing. All I ever heard was that the v10 is a beast.

will these machined cast aluminum wheels rust? Thier painted in b/w the machined aluminum. That part will probably rust, ha? I have my old steel 17" practically new from the 08' that I could switch, but I would rather not. I would prefer to sell those since they are a dif diameter.


----------



## Green Grass

nobody has pictures of there truck with snow in the background or full of salt so since we plowed for the second time this year last night I took a couple pictures this morning when it was 3 degrees outside


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Green Grass;1126829 said:


> nobody has pictures of there truck with snow in the background or full of salt so since we plowed for the second time this year last night I took a couple pictures this morning when it was 3 degrees outside


Hows the lettering hold up with those back windows going up and down?


----------



## Stik208

How's the 6.7 holding up?


----------



## gravelyguy

Elwer Lawn Care;1126910 said:


> Hows the lettering hold up with those back windows going up and down?


Yes, I would like to know also.


----------



## gtstang462002

Stik208;1127228 said:


> How's the 6.7 holding up?


I couldn't ask for a quieter/stronger pulling truck(without modifiactions). It is an amazing thing to be able to accelerate up hill with 18k pounds behind you.

But I can't wait till H&S comes out with their programmers and dpf delete tunes though.


----------



## Green Grass

Elwer Lawn Care;1126910 said:


> Hows the lettering hold up with those back windows going up and down?


no problems at all. They are a stronger vinyl that is used on stuff like snowmobile race graphics.


----------



## Green Grass

Stik208;1127228 said:


> How's the 6.7 holding up?


I have 9000 miles on my truck and it has been great!! Could not ask for a better truck


----------



## Eyesell

91AK250;1126411 said:


> hmm, my V10 pulls like a damn train(thats with 3:73s). only mod is a SCT3 tuner currently.


Can't agree with you more, mine has a 4:10 and hauls azz......

Hey how's my favorite Explorer doing..hope that baby us running as good as it looks !!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Very nice trucks! Subscribing!


----------



## 91AK250

Eyesell;1130692 said:


> Can't agree with you more, mine has a 4:10 and hauls azz......
> 
> Hey how's my favorite Explorer doing..hope that baby us running as good as it looks !!


needs alittle TLC, hose running to the heater core is leaking alittle...luckly its easy to get to. also needs a CPS as its getting a random misfire, oh and i need to get it to the tranny shop and findout why i dont have O/D. otherwise its great! haha parked for the winter right now. hope to get it back into tip top shape by spring!


----------



## ommegang

Anyone figure out or modify thier back-up camera to work with a tailgate salter? That camera would be extremely usefull! Another plow driver w/ a dif account, split down the middle, backed-up into a car the first snow event. One back-up camera = no accident. I guess that I would have to buy a new photo lens and re-wire and relocate it somewhere else. Someone has to have tried this, no? Personally, I think it is a HUGE saftey devise. Think the phot lenses are expensive? Tailgate salters need to come with lights and photo lenses IMO. I need to be a product manager for tools/equipment cause this is a damn good idea. Just mount one on the slater bracket maybe?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ommegang;1138535 said:


> Anyone figure out or modify thier back-up camera to work with a tailgate salter? That camera would be extremely usefull! Another plow driver w/ a dif account, split down the middle, backed-up into a car the first snow event. One back-up camera = no accident. I guess that I would have to buy a new photo lens and re-wire and relocate it somewhere else. Someone has to have tried this, no? Personally, I think it is a HUGE saftey devise. Think the phot lenses are expensive? Tailgate salters need to come with lights and photo lenses IMO. I need to be a product manager for tools/equipment cause this is a damn good idea. Just mount one on the slater bracket maybe?


My guess would be that you could tap into the wire that runs into the tailgate for the camera. (as long as ford has kept that style the same from the 08 to the new 11's) If that would work then it should be easy to mount a seperate camera onto the back of the spreader. Ive ofter thought about trying to rewire the camera so that i could also us the upfitter switches to turn the camera on. Mainly for when i second guess the trailer being hooked up or whatnot.


----------



## Eyesell

Not sure why you would go through all the hassle of moving the camera when most of the SD's out there have the back up sensors. For me I typically turn them off due to the fact that as soon as they get any small amount of snow on them they start going off and driving my heart rate up....


----------



## Stuffdeer

9'2 Vxt going on today ot tomorrow =D


----------



## ommegang

Eyesell;1140612 said:


> Not sure why you would go through all the hassle of moving the camera when most of the SD's out there have the back up sensors. For me I typically turn them off due to the fact that as soon as they get any small amount of snow on them they start going off and driving my heart rate up....


The sensors go off immediately because of the tailgate salter. Those would be helpfull too if they could work around my salter. Someone suggested buying anothe camera and emblem with a longer cord and mount it on the salter, somehow, and remove the plug from the original camera. Sounds good. Even better would be to remove original camera and use it on the salter, somehow?


----------



## albhb3

nice trailer and truck gasser?? I understand diesel is running 3.40 up here


----------



## shooterm

weekendwrench;1121291 said:


> Here you go boys. Sorry it took so long for the pix, but daylight is in short supply around here.


Very nice truck. First actual work truck in the picture thread .


----------



## Eyesell

shooterm;1141945 said:


> Very nice truck. First actual work truck in the picture thread .


Hey now, I see a lot of nice WORK trucks in this thread :redbounce


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Just a pic with the plow hooked up and also put some LINZ6 in the grill


----------



## Eyesell

Is the fuel tank door the same size for gas and diesel....?

It's going to be sometime before someone develops a aftermarket chrome or stainless door the size of the new one on the Superduty. I've always run a chrome or stainless but I'm not sure how that's going to look being so big and all...oh well.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Yeah, they are the same size.


----------



## Stik208

06HD BOSS;1142117 said:


> Just a pic with the plow hooked up and also put some LINZ6 in the grill


Switch the pattern to a solid flash it is much more effective.


----------



## mercer_me

06HD BOSS;1142117 said:


> Just a pic with the plow hooked up and also put some LINZ6 in the grill


That is definatly one of the best combos out there. You can't beat the Boss trip edge IMO.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Stik208;1142374 said:


> Switch the pattern to a solid flash it is much more effective.


Personally i like the alternating patterns in each light head, thats why i bought the LINZ6. If i wanted solid i wouldve put on a set of LIN3s


----------



## 06HD BOSS

mercer_me;1142528 said:


> That is definatly one of the best combos out there. You can't beat the Boss trip edge IMO.


Thanks man, i agree


----------



## mercer_me

06HD BOSS;1142642 said:


> Thanks man, i agree


I wish that's what I had on my truck.


----------



## deereequipment

here's mine.
I've got the 6.2 also. ALot of power, but really sucky mileage.
Tranny has problems too. Shifts hard, and occasionally dies for a few seconds, then kicks in.
Love the downshifting feature it does when in haul mode. Kind of like an engine brake. Helps with a trailer. Also love the "manual" option. Pulled our camper down a mountain, and I used the gear "I" wanted.
really like my new truck.


----------



## highclimber604

dont worry theres plenty of reasons why ford keeps changing there motor. oh by the way they already have a laundry list of problems with the 2011's. Chevy Duramax, Build strong for 9 years strait!!!! Chevy just does it right the first time. enough said.


----------



## mercer_me

highclimber604;1143142 said:


> dont worry theres plenty of reasons why ford keeps changing there motor. oh by the way they already have a laundry list of problems with the 2011's. Chevy Duramax, Build strong for 9 years strait!!!! Chevy just does it right the first time. enough said.


I'm not trying to start a brand war. But Dodge is realy the only brand that found a good diesel and stuck with it. Cummins is the best diesel out of the 3 IMO and I'm not a Dodge guy at all.


----------



## gtstang462002

highclimber604;1143142 said:


> dont worry theres plenty of reasons why ford keeps changing there motor. oh by the way they already have a laundry list of problems with the 2011's. Chevy Duramax, Build strong for 9 years strait!!!! Chevy just does it right the first time. enough said.


You obviously don't know your Duramax history very well. That motor has been through 3 major design changes over those nine years. That isn't including all of the little year to year changes. So saying chevy does it right the first time is bullchit, I can't tell you the number of guys that bought that "great Duramax only to have it leave them on the side of the road because one injector went bad.

Lets hear this laundry list of problems that Ford is having. I know the service managers at 2 local dealerships in addition to owning a 2011 of my own. Only one of the service managers have seen one truck that the transmission came apart on it with only a few hundred miles. That was one of the first trucks off of the lot and they have yet to see any other issues with them thus far. I have no issues or complaints about mine either.


----------



## gtstang462002

mercer_me;1143150 said:


> I'm not trying to start a brand war. But Dodge is realy the only brand that found a good diesel and stuck with it. Cummins is the best diesel out of the 3 IMO and I'm not a Dodge guy at all.


I'll give you that the cummins is a good motor, while underpowered compared to the current competition, they have remained durable. I have never been a fan of the dodge styling, much less the cheesy interiors.


----------



## georgerk82

mercer_me;1143150 said:


> I'm not trying to start a brand war. But Dodge is realy the only brand that found a good diesel and stuck with it. Cummins is the best diesel out of the 3 IMO and I'm not a Dodge guy at all.


The Cummins is a great engine, to bad the rest of the truck is crap!


----------



## georgerk82

gtstang462002;1143175 said:


> You obviously don't know your Duramax history very well. That motor has been through 3 major design changes over those nine years. That isn't including all of the little year to year changes. So saying chevy does it right the first time is bullchit, I can't tell you the number of guys that bought that "great Duramax only to have it leave them on the side of the road because one injector went bad.
> 
> Lets hear this laundry list of problems that Ford is having. I know the service managers at 2 local dealerships in addition to owning a 2011 of my own. Only one of the service managers have seen one truck that the transmission came apart on it with only a few hundred miles. That was one of the first trucks off of the lot and they have yet to see any other issues with them thus far. I have no issues or complaints about mine either.


I agree with both of you but, the D-max cant even be compared to the Powerstroke as far as engine troubles. Yes the early D-max had injector problems, they have been fixed and are very reliable as far as diesels are concerned. My 6.0 Powerjoke has turned me away from all pickups with diesels. I also have not heard of any 6.7 troubles as of yet.


----------



## Stuffdeer

highclimber604;1143142 said:
 

> dont worry theres plenty of reasons why ford keeps changing there motor. oh by the way they already have a laundry list of problems with the 2011's. Chevy Duramax, Build strong for 9 years strait!!!! Chevy just does it right the first time. enough said.


Keeps changing their motor? The last time I recall the GAS engines changing was in 97. When they stopped the 300, 302, and 351. Now in 2010. Thats 13 years. Of course the motors changed overtime, but they were the same thing.

Now lets talk Diesels...

Ford

7.3 stopped production in 2003. 
6.0 stopped in 08
6.4 stopped in 11.
6.7 currently

Chevy

LB7 stopped in 04
LL5 stopped in 05
LLY/LBZ stopped in 07
LMM from then until current.

Seems like everything is changed right around the same time.

Both are great trucks, but again, both have problems. And until you have driven the new 6.7 from Ford, you cannot dis it. It blows away the cummins and duramax by far.


----------



## Stuffdeer

gtstang462002;1143175 said:


> You obviously don't know your Duramax history very well. That motor has been through 3 major design changes over those nine years. That isn't including all of the little year to year changes. So saying chevy does it right the first time is bullchit, I can't tell you the number of guys that bought that "great Duramax only to have it leave them on the side of the road because one injector went bad.
> 
> Lets hear this laundry list of problems that Ford is having. I know the service managers at 2 local dealerships in addition to owning a 2011 of my own. Only one of the service managers have seen one truck that the transmission came apart on it with only a few hundred miles. That was one of the first trucks off of the lot and they have yet to see any other issues with them thus far. I have no issues or complaints about mine either.


I love my 11. Granted its only a gas engine with less then a thousand miles, but no problems what so ever.

Can't wait for many great years of work from this truck.

Also blows away the chevy 6.0 =D


----------



## clanier01

*My 2011 350's*

I have a dually also, but didn't realize I dont have a pic saved ye. Will post later.


----------



## albhb3

that truck is great


----------



## clanier01

*Love it.*



albhb3;1143330 said:


> that truck is great


I ordered everything that you could get accept for sunroof and tailgate step. It took me a month to figure out everything it had. The best find was the air conditioned seats.


----------



## deereequipment

highclimber604;1143142 said:


> dont worry theres plenty of reasons why ford keeps changing there motor. oh by the way they already have a laundry list of problems with the 2011's. Chevy Duramax, Build strong for 9 years strait!!!! Chevy just does it right the first time. enough said.


but who had to take the buyout???
So much for the "thought" of doing it right!


----------



## mercer_me

clanier01;1143325 said:


> I have a dually also, but didn't realize I dont have a pic saved ye. Will post later.


That is a sharp looking truck.


----------



## plowguy43

gtstang462002;1143180 said:


> I'll give you that the cummins is a good motor, while underpowered compared to the current competition, they have remained durable. I have never been a fan of the dodge styling, much less the cheesy interiors.


Dodge has the best interior by far right now- Yes I've driven all 3 2011 trucks. From 2010 on, Dodge is hands down the nicest interior/ride/handling.



georgerk82 said:


> The Cummins is a great engine, to bad the rest of the truck is crap!


You must be talking about the 94-01 (02 2500/3500) since the 2003's and newer have been very reliable trucks all around. The 04-05 Cummins is one of if not the most desirable 3/4 and 1 ton truck out there.



deereequipment said:


> but who had to take the buyout???
> So much for the "thought" of doing it right!


Ford secured Government loans prior to the recession. When the recession hit the only way they were able to not need more was to sell of Jaguar/Land Rover/Volvo and most all of their stake in Mazda. All of which Ford builds their car's off of their chassis.

Also, if any Ford dealers accepted a Clunker during cash for clunkers, then that money went directly from the tax payers, to the Gov't, to Ford.

All 3 trucks are awesome trucks and have come a long way. Saying a Cummins is underpowered is laughable. Saying the new Powerstroke is unreliable is hilarious. Saying the Duramax is a Piece is just Dumb. All will be great trucks now and have come very very far from the 180HP tin can's they used to be. ussmileyflag


----------



## mklawnman

Great looking trucks for the 2011's. I'd like to trade in my 02 for a new one but its not in the budget for now. 
I do like my 7.3L's but if it weren't for the stupid emissions stuff the 7.3L would probably still be put in all Super Duty's. They almost had a 10 year run, and from what I have read, they were ahead of their time while they were built in the 90's. 
All 3 brand trucks are good reliable trucks.


----------



## pitrack

clanier01;1143325 said:


> I have a dually also, but didn't realize I dont have a pic saved ye. Will post later.


That is sharp!


----------



## weekendwrench

deereequipment;1143027 said:


> here's mine.
> I've got the 6.2 also. ALot of power, but really sucky mileage.
> Tranny has problems too. Shifts hard, and occasionally dies for a few seconds, then kicks in.
> Love the downshifting feature it does when in haul mode. Kind of like an engine brake. Helps with a trailer. Also love the "manual" option. Pulled our camper down a mountain, and I used the gear "I" wanted.
> really like my new truck.


Your tranny does that to? Glad I am not the only one. I thinking about taking mine in to have it looked at. You think the mileage is bad now, wait till you start plowing. :crying:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

What is everyone getting milage wise? Both gas and diesel?


----------



## gtstang462002

Elwer Lawn Care;1144166 said:


> What is everyone getting milage wise? Both gas and diesel?


16 with a mix of city and highway. 18 on the highway. 6.7 4x4 Crew cab


PHP:




dually here.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Elwer Lawn Care;1144166 said:


> What is everyone getting milage wise? Both gas and diesel?


Diesel mileage
The dash reads 16-18 around town, 22-24 highway. 
Hand calculated is 14 around town, 18 highway.
Hopefully it will get better as it gets broken in, got just shy of 2k on it now


----------



## Eyesell

Elwer Lawn Care;1144166 said:


> What is everyone getting milage wise? Both gas and diesel?


Read the thread from the beginningThumbs Up.....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Eyesell;1144221 said:


> Read the thread from the beginningThumbs Up.....


Oups thought I have been reading it but may of missed some. Sorry about that, I'll have to go back through it.


----------



## Green Grass

Elwer Lawn Care;1144166 said:


> What is everyone getting milage wise? Both gas and diesel?


11,000 on it and 17 around town and 24 doing 70 down the freeway empty 15 doing 17 with a 20' enclosed with mowers in it.


----------



## deereequipment

weekendwrench;1144164 said:


> Your tranny does that to? Glad I am not the only one.  I thinking about taking mine in to have it looked at. You think the mileage is bad now, wait till you start plowing. :crying:


The trannys are so new, that the dealer didn't have any idea of what to do with the truck yet


----------



## Green Grass

deereequipment;1145063 said:


> The trannys are so new, that the dealer didn't have any idea of what to do with the truck yet


there is a software update. They updated the software for my tranny controller and it has shifted smooth ever sense.


----------



## Stuffdeer




----------



## Stuffdeer




----------



## Eyesell

Man.....Tires and Plow, someone spent some payuppayup


----------



## georgerk82

Thats a sweet lookin new ride and plow. It looks like your plow is mounted to high though.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Eyesell;1145662 said:


> Man.....Tires and Plow, someone spent some payuppayup


Its nice to have a girlfriend with a great job . She bought me tires and tint for Christmas.



georgerk82;1145687 said:


> Thats a sweet lookin new ride and plow. It looks like your plow is mounted to high though.


It probably is now. The tires made the truck higher by a good 1.5". But its not too bad not.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Here is mine about 15 Mins after I bought it. Since I have added the plow and a 2.5" leveling kit.
This 6.7 Has MAJOR nuts. According to Ford they will be bringing up the HP and torque with an available upgrade in the spring that will have to be purchased from Ford, but will add 175 HP and still be under warranty. Sign me up!!!


----------



## plowguy43

Stuffdeer-that is a sick setup! Love those V's in scoop.
Dodge-beautiful truck as well, let's see some plow pics!


----------



## KMBertog

stuffdeer great looking truck!


very jealous


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

weekendwrench;1144164 said:


> Your tranny does that to? Glad I am not the only one. I thinking about taking mine in to have it looked at. You think the mileage is bad now, wait till you start plowing. :crying:


The tranny has to learn your driving habits. It needs to have over 40 key starts at over 40 miles each for this to happen. For some people that could take a LONG time. Mine didn't start that crap until after they did the 400/800 computer flash.
My mileage on the open toll road, driving 95mph into the wind and rain was 16.5 mpg
in town about 13.5 and at about 65-70 on the road I have gotten 20.5 best. I have the 355 gear as well.
Plowing for 11 hours milage slipped to 8.6 mpg.


----------



## georgerk82

Stuffdeer;1145697 said:


> Its nice to have a girlfriend with a great job . She bought me tires and tint for Christmas.
> 
> It probably is now. The tires made the truck higher by a good 1.5". But its not too bad not.


When the blade is down your cutting edge should be even on the ground and yours looks like its about 2" off the ground on the ends of the blade, lowering it should fix it. It will scrape much cleaner.


----------



## Green Grass

Dodge Plow Pwr;1145729 said:


> Here is mine about 15 Mins after I bought it. Since I have added the plow and a 2.5" leveling kit.
> This 6.7 Has MAJOR nuts. According to Ford they will be bringing up the HP and torque with an available upgrade in the spring that will have to be purchased from Ford, but will add 175 HP and still be under warranty. Sign me up!!!


they already have the software update out there. Dealer did it I think it only adds 75HP not 175 though. Can't really notice a difference the truck already has a ton of power.


----------



## patlalandebutt

Stuffdeer;1145658 said:


>


wow *Stuffdeer*, your truck is absolutely stunning!
love the color and wheels, the blade definitely throws it over the edge, very nice choice!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Stuffdeer - looks great! what size tires you running?


----------



## ommegang

You plow with those tires? I tried it two times with my old tuck: Mickey Thompson Atz 305s. I could plow without 4 wheel some times. But the hydroplaning from job to job sucked.










BTW, they have a HP upgrade for the 6.2 gas?


----------



## Stuffdeer

KMBertog;1145742 said:


> stuffdeer great looking truck!
> 
> very jealous


Thanks. I love it! Not bad for only being 19



patlalandebutt;1145815 said:


> wow *Stuffdeer*, your truck is absolutely stunning!
> love the color and wheels, the blade definitely throws it over the edge, very nice choice!!!!


Thanks. It proves if you work hard in this business you can go far. I'm only 19.



06HD BOSS;1145957 said:


> Stuffdeer - looks great! what size tires you running?


The tires are Toyo Open Country M/T 35x12.50x18.

And thanks!



plowguy43;1145736 said:


> Stuffdeer-that is a sick setup! Love those V's in scoop.
> Dodge-beautiful truck as well, let's see some plow pics!


Thanks!



ommegang;1145993 said:


> You plow with those tires? I tried it two times with my old tuck: Mickey Thompson Atz 305s. I could plow without 4 wheel some times. But the hydroplaning from job to job sucked.
> 
> I haven't plowed with this set yet, but had them on my F-150 when I plowed with it, and I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, they have a HP upgrade for the 6.2 gas?


I haven't plowed with this set yet, but had them on my F-150 when I plowed with it, and I loved them.

And they do? I'll have to look into it, although it already has more than enough power for me


----------



## mercer_me

Stuffdeer, your truck is awsome. That is a great combo. I realy like the wheels that's on it.


----------



## advl66

i might have to hold up a bank to be able to afford one.. i love these trucks. lucky sob's!


----------



## weekendwrench

Dodge Plow Pwr;1145746 said:


> The tranny has to learn your driving habits. It needs to have over 40 key starts at over 40 miles each for this to happen. For some people that could take a LONG time. Mine didn't start that crap until after they did the 400/800 computer flash.
> My mileage on the open toll road, driving 95mph into the wind and rain was 16.5 mpg
> in town about 13.5 and at about 65-70 on the road I have gotten 20.5 best. I have the 355 gear as well.
> Plowing for 11 hours milage slipped to 8.6 mpg.


I have just over 2800 in mine. You would think it would have learned something by now. Maybe I got a short bus truck. Just kidding I really do love my truck.


ommegang;1145993 said:


> You plow with those tires? I tried it two times with my old tuck: Mickey Thompson Atz 305s. I could plow without 4 wheel some times. But the hydroplaning from job to job sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, they have a HP upgrade for the 6.2 gas?


What is this upgrade for the 6.2 u speak of? I want, no wait, I need it now. Did u get something in the mail or something? I want more HP too. I already get bad gas mileage may as well have more HP.


foxriderdrew93;1146235 said:


> i might have to hold up a bank to be able to afford one.. i love these trucks. lucky sob's!


I used to say the same thing about guys driving brand new trucks. I know everybody circumstances are different, but I know for myself and probably a lot of other guys in this thread their trucks are like trophy's of a ton of hard work, sacrifice, and savings. Lucky u say or is it disciplined. Discipline is what it took for me.

And Stuffdeer you really make me miss my old white truck! Man I loved that color and truck.:salute:


----------



## GMCHD plower

weekendwrench;1146431 said:


> I have just over 2800 in mine. You would think it would have learned something by now. Maybe I got a short bus truck. Just kidding I really do love my truck.
> 
> What is this upgrade for the 6.2 u speak of? I want, no wait, I need it now. Did u get something in the mail or something? I want more HP too. I already get bad gas mileage may as well have more HP.
> 
> I used to say the same thing about guys driving brand new trucks. I know everybody circumstances are different, but I know for myself and probably a lot of other guys in this thread their trucks are like trophy's of a ton of hard work, sacrifice, and savings. Lucky u say or is it disciplined. Discipline is what it took for me.
> 
> And Stuffdeer you really make me miss my old white truck! Man I loved that color and truck.:salute:


I'm a GM man guys, but these trucks look great! Hey weekend wrench, any pic's of your truck pushing yet?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Green Grass;1145796 said:


> they already have the software update out there. Dealer did it I think it only adds 75HP not 175 though. Can't really notice a difference the truck already has a ton of power.


I have the first one that Ford put out to have more than GM. This will be on top of the 1st. increase. They do not want people putting Banks or anything else on them, so the have delveoped their own. They are saying this drive train can take and or produce 600HP and 1750 #'s of torque. We shall see.payup


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

foxriderdrew93;1146235 said:


> i might have to hold up a bank to be able to afford one.. i love these trucks. lucky sob's!


There ain't no $$ in banks it's all at Wally World LOL
My wife works at a bank and will NOT watch any movie that hass any kind of robbing of banks since she had a gun held to her head once. PISSES me off.


----------



## pitrack

Green Grass;1145796 said:


> they already have the software update out there. Dealer did it I think it only adds 75HP not 175 though. Can't really notice a difference the truck already has a ton of power.


It's called like the 400/800 flash or somehting right? If they had one that added 175hp with a warranty my truck would be gone tomorrow, that's facking nuts.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

pitrack;1146924 said:


> It's called like the 400/800 flash or somehting right? If they had one that added 175hp with a warranty my truck would be gone tomorrow, that's facking nuts.[/QUOTE
> The guy who designed this for Ford was at the dealer I bought it from and that's what he was saying Ford will be doing in the spring. 3 different power levels to chose from and they will flash the computer at the dealer. For a FEE of course.payup


----------



## pitrack

Dodge Plow Pwr;1146996 said:


> pitrack;1146924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called like the 400/800 flash or somehting right? If they had one that added 175hp with a warranty my truck would be gone tomorrow, that's facking nuts.[/QUOTE
> The guy who designed this for Ford was at the dealer I bought it from and that's what he was saying Ford will be doing in the spring. 3 different power levels to chose from and they will flash the computer at the dealer. For a FEE of course.payup
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, that will be interesting to see what the numbers actually are come Spring, and if you still retain the warranty.
Click to expand...


----------



## ommegang

Hey, did anyone try plowing with the E-locker? Seems to make not so good noises. And, useless. I'm hesitant to even try it anymore. But, I had it out and was slipping up a steep hill and tried 4-wheel while my wheels were spinning. Just instictive from slipping back into traffic. Hopefully I didn't damage anything. I am down into the mid 11's for MPG when plowing. I hope it stops there. My truck, gas, started out better and has gotton worse MPG.


----------



## Green Grass

ommegang;1147345 said:


> Hey, did anyone try plowing with the E-locker? Seems to make not so good noises. And, useless. I'm hesitant to even try it anymore. But, I had it out and was slipping up a steep hill and tried 4-wheel while my wheels were spinning. Just instictive from slipping back into traffic. Hopefully I didn't damage anything. I am down into the mid 11's for MPG when plowing. I hope it stops there. My truck, gas, started out better and has gotton worse MPG.


I used mine when I was stuck and it worked great. didn't make any noise when I used it either


----------



## pitrack

ommegang;1147345 said:


> Hey, did anyone try plowing with the E-locker? Seems to make not so good noises. And, useless. I'm hesitant to even try it anymore. But, I had it out and was slipping up a steep hill and tried 4-wheel while my wheels were spinning. Just instictive from slipping back into traffic. Hopefully I didn't damage anything. I am down into the mid 11's for MPG when plowing. I hope it stops there. My truck, gas, started out better and has gotton worse MPG.


I'm sure your MPG's will start to increase after awhile.


----------



## weekendwrench

GMCHD plower;1146649 said:


> I'm a GM man guys, but these trucks look great! Hey weekend wrench, any pic's of your truck pushing yet?


Grand Island missed the big lake affect storm that buffalo got buy about 5 miles. South buffalo got three feet of snow I could have cut my grass, didn't get one flake. Kinda funny how lake affect snow is isn't it?

G.I. finally got snow Monday and Tuesday, but I was too busy driving the truck to remember to take pics. Plus I was having way too much fun with my new truck and plow. Suppose to get snow Sunday into Monday I get picks then if the snow comes.


ommegang;1147345 said:


> Hey, did anyone try plowing with the E-locker? Seems to make not so good noises. And, useless. I'm hesitant to even try it anymore. But, I had it out and was slipping up a steep hill and tried 4-wheel while my wheels were spinning. Just instictive from slipping back into traffic. Hopefully I didn't damage anything. I am down into the mid 11's for MPG when plowing. I hope it stops there. My truck, gas, started out better and has gotton worse MPG.


I used it. It was a bad idea! I was back dragging a curved driveway and figured I would try my fancy new E-locker. Well I forgot how much posi makes the A$$ of ur truck squirrely and slid sideways. Long story short I have to fix a lawn in the spring and probably won't use my E-locker again, unless I am buried like I was in my customer's front yard due to it. I'll chalk that one up to a "learning experience"

I have also used it many times before dumping behind my shop in the mud. Works great no nose from that, but when I switch it in to 4WD it makes a scary clunk sometimes.



pitrack;1147501 said:


> I'm sure your MPG's will start to increase after awhile.


Yah I'll hold my breath on this one. Not to be a pessimist but I think these trucks with the 6.2's are like the old f-250 & 350 with the 460ci in them. They'll pass everything but a gas station. I have had both and this truck reminds me of my old 460, but a lot nicer.


----------



## pitrack

weekendwrench;1147885 said:


> Yah I'll hold my breath on this one. Not to be a pessimist but I think these trucks with the 6.2's are like the old f-250 & 350 with the 460ci in them. They'll pass everything but a gas station. I have had both and this truck reminds me of my old 460, but a lot nicer.


Oh I was talking about the 6.7, not sure on the gasser:salute:


----------



## exmark1

ommegang;1147345 said:


> Hey, did anyone try plowing with the E-locker? Seems to make not so good noises. And, useless. I'm hesitant to even try it anymore. But, I had it out and was slipping up a steep hill and tried 4-wheel while my wheels were spinning. Just instictive from slipping back into traffic. Hopefully I didn't damage anything. I am down into the mid 11's for MPG when plowing. I hope it stops there. My truck, gas, started out better and has gotton worse MPG.


Ive plowed 2 storms with mine and have used it a few times without an issue


----------



## ommegang

I've just engaged it again, in the yard. It just seems noticable. Almost like the back is in 4-wheel drive. I expected it to be more subtle; less noticable. Any more input? This is the first year for this, correct? The F150's have never had this option, right? I know GM had had it out previously. My manual says not to use it on dry pavement. Why not? It does disengage above 20mph or so and then comes back on. I like that.


----------



## Sabsan84

Kavu;1117929 said:


> This will be my first year plowing with the Extreme V, but know a lot of guys that have them and have been problem free. I paid $5500 installed for the fisher. I also had a rebate from fisher for $250, so my out of pocket was $5250. I also considered The Boss Poly VXT... Boss Poly VXT was about $5000 installed w/ smart locks.
> 
> I bought it at Onsite Repair in RI. Good guys with good prices...
> http://onsitetruckrepairinc.com/boss-snowplows.html


They are pretty good, but New Hampshire is still alot cheaper than anything in RI, thats where I do most of my big item shopping, why pay more for the same thing than u have to. Btw, where did u get the rebate from, is that on the website or something?


----------



## Kavu

Sabsan84;1148977 said:


> They are pretty good, but New Hampshire is still alot cheaper than anything in RI, thats where I do most of my big item shopping, why pay more for the same thing than u have to. Btw, where did u get the rebate from, is that on the website or something?


I got the rebate from Fisher, but you had to buy by the end of August. My SS extreme V cost me less then $5300 installed. I couldn't find a cheaper price anywhere....


----------



## dirt digger

well boys I traded in the Dodge yesterday for this baby...

Making progress, I am putting a plow on this one...got the wire harness on it today (what a b*tch that was...easy premise access is terrible under that hood)...didn't have time to get the frame on so that will be next weekends project I guess

Also managed to get the tank and box in the back in the rain today

More to come as the cab lights get smoked, windows tinted, valence lights, etc...


----------



## dirt digger

whats this about the E-Locker?...there is a switch for it? I thought it kicked in automatically??


----------



## GMCHD plower

dirt digger;1150325 said:


> well boys I traded in the Dodge yesterday for this baby...
> 
> Making progress, I am putting a plow on this one...got the wire harness on it today (what a b*tch that was...easy premise access is terrible under that hood)...didn't have time to get the frame on so that will be next weekends project I guess
> 
> Also managed to get the tank and box in the back in the rain today
> 
> More to come as the cab lights get smoked, windows tinted, valence lights, etc...


NICE!! What type of plow is going on it?


----------



## loaderplower93

dirt digger that is badass


----------



## Kavu

dirt digger;1150330 said:


> whats this about the E-Locker?...there is a switch for it? I thought it kicked in automatically??


You activate it by pulling out the 4x4 knob...


----------



## unhcp

that truck is pretty sweet!


----------



## csx5197

nice touch with the JD license plate. I'd have them on my truck, but NY won't let me.


----------



## Raymond S.

Here's my 2011 w/ the 8611lp. F350 w/ 6.2 gas. So far so good.


----------



## mercer_me

dirt digger;1150325 said:


> well boys I traded in the Dodge yesterday for this baby...
> 
> Making progress, I am putting a plow on this one...got the wire harness on it today (what a b*tch that was...easy premise access is terrible under that hood)...didn't have time to get the frame on so that will be next weekends project I guess
> 
> Also managed to get the tank and box in the back in the rain today
> 
> More to come as the cab lights get smoked, windows tinted, valence lights, etc...


If I was going to get a Super Duty I would get the same thing as that one. That thing looks awsome with that fuel tank in the back. What are you hanging off the front?


----------



## dirt digger

I'm going to try out a Curtis SnoPro 3000 on the front of it....we'll see how it goes


----------



## Kavu

Does anybody have a remote starter in their 6.7? How does it work?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Great, lock, button button, no problems.


----------



## dirt digger

I love the remote start in mine...it was a late option i added to the truck right before it got built and I am so happy i did


----------



## Green Grass

Kavu;1151426 said:


> Does anybody have a remote starter in their 6.7? How does it work?


have it and use it every morning and it works great. The distance is not the best but is decent.


----------



## ommegang

Some good deals on ebay for 2011s. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...6171366?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cb34c79e6

That's what I paid for my 08' reg cab new, w/ blizzard SW

2011 Ford F-250 4X4 SuperCab for under $30,000. I think I paid too much for mine.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/11-F...2130337?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item5196c95ea1


----------



## unhcp

some good deals, a guy in the carolinas had some killer deal on a 11 diesel but now it's gone


----------



## weekendwrench

ommegang;1155549 said:


> Some good deals on ebay for 2011s. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...6171366?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cb34c79e6
> 
> That's what I paid for my 08' reg cab new, w/ blizzard SW
> 
> 2011 Ford F-250 4X4 SuperCab for under $30,000. I think I paid too much for mine.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/11-F...2130337?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item5196c95ea1


That red 1 is a used truck already traded in once so you really can't compare to it brand-new prices. That white one is sticker price, way too expensive, if that truck was on the your local lot you could probably get it for around 30. There still should be some rebates and stuff right now any way. Just the rebates took a bunch of money off my truck.


----------



## Dano879

Can I ask what one of those new ford 6.7s get mpg around town. I have an 04 dodge 2500 cummins it gets 22 on average. just wondering i do like the new ford though just too much emissions junk on them i would spend 50k on one for that reason only.


----------



## ommegang

weekendwrench;1155581 said:


> That red 1 is a used truck already traded in once so you really can't compare to it brand-new prices. That white one is sticker price, way too expensive, if that truck was on the your local lot you could probably get it for around 30. There still should be some rebates and stuff right now any way. Just the rebates took a bunch of money off my truck.


Yeah, someone obviously didn't like the new F250s if he traded it at 5,000 miles. And for a Ram 5.7? Probably went Diesel. Personally, I lve my 6.2L SD. Best purchase I ever made. I think that's a good deal though for a supercab. I didn't realize Ford still made manual 4 wheel shift though. I thought all were elctronic. Plowing, electronic is a must IMO. I only got $3700 off my MSRP this past Spring. I thought that was a good deal considering it was a new product with limited availabilty/stock.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Dano879;1155623 said:


> Can I ask what one of those new ford 6.7s get mpg around town. I have an 04 dodge 2500 cummins it gets 22 on average. just wondering i do like the new ford though just too much emissions junk on them i would spend 50k on one for that reason only.


Around town is 13.8mpg
Highway anywhere from 16.9 - 20.5 was my best. I do drive it at 95mph whenever I can though. Mine shakes like a B!tch at 40 mph and gets worse at 45. Took it in they balanced tires and then it was still there and then the re-indexed the rear drive shaft, guess what? Still there. Ugggggggggg. I have ALWAYS been a Dodge guy... See?:crying:


----------



## 91AK250

heres a 2011 f-550 4x4 6.7 police CSI van we are building at work. thought you'd enjoy!



















had to drop the side air bags to install the light bar...alittle scary!


----------



## Eyesell

91AK250;1156572 said:


> heres a 2011 f-550 4x4 6.7 police CSI van we are building at work. thought you'd enjoy!
> 
> That thing is SWEET :redbounce


----------



## Boast Enterpris

*Equipment mounts*

Great looking trucks!! Does anyone have any pictures of mobile radios or other mounted equipment inside of a 2011 F250 or F350 with center console?? Thanks.


----------



## Dano879

Dodge Plow Pwr;1155870 said:


> Around town is 13.8mpg
> Highway anywhere from 16.9 - 20.5 was my best. I do drive it at 95mph whenever I can though. Mine shakes like a B!tch at 40 mph and gets worse at 45. Took it in they balanced tires and then it was still there and then the re-indexed the rear drive shaft, guess what? Still there. Ugggggggggg. I have ALWAYS been a Dodge guy... See?:crying:


Yea i like those new fords but wouldnt ever trade it for my truck. Just too much stuff to go wrong with electronics. A buddy of mine got a new 6.7 its been in the dealer ship 8 times since he got it because of electrical problems. The new exhaust fluid crap you have to get filled up on the diesel. I like my truck but those for trucks sure do look sweet.


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;1156572 said:


> heres a 2011 f-550 4x4 6.7 police CSI van we are building at work. thought you'd enjoy!


So the buisnes you work for just does custum jobs to vehicles?


----------



## Dano879

mercer_me;1157170 said:


> So the buisnes you work for just does custum jobs to vehicles?


sounds like a fun job to me


----------



## 91AK250

we are the boss snow plow dealer, we do sanders also. flat beds, dump beds, box vans...pretty much anything you can think up we can or have built it.


----------



## dirt digger

heres a crumby cell phone pic...but its on

for those of you guys with the new diesels do you notice a high pitch "whistling" sound for about 10 seconds after you shut off the truck? It sounds like something electronic but I don't know what it is


----------



## gravelyguy

dirt digger;1167478 said:


> heres a crumby cell phone pic...but its on
> 
> for those of you guys with the new diesels do you notice a high pitch "whistling" sound for about 10 seconds after you shut off the truck? It sounds like something electronic but I don't know what it is


Mine does that also. Not sure what it is.


----------



## Kavu

I hear the noise, but I don't know what it is...


----------



## gtstang462002

That is the fuel pump cooling the injectors down.


----------



## GMCHD plower

dirt digger;1167478 said:


> heres a crumby cell phone pic...but its on
> 
> for those of you guys with the new diesels do you notice a high pitch "whistling" sound for about 10 seconds after you shut off the truck? It sounds like something electronic but I don't know what it is


Nice!! Do you have accounts lined up or???


----------



## dirt digger

Haha ok good, as long as everyone else is hearing it too then I know its not just my truck



GMCHD plower;1167545 said:


> Nice!! Do you have accounts lined up or???


I have 1 small apartment building (7 spots and an alley way). Other then that no, I run a loader for a guy during "big" storms and my full time job doesn't allow me to take time off when its just the smaller storms so for now its just going to be that parking lot and family and friends...very "light duty" plowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

heres mine..working it hard


----------



## cet

1olddogtwo;1167743 said:


> heres mine..working it hard


That is a crap load of snow on the front of your truck. Would a snow deflector eliminate most of that?


----------



## WilliamOak

cet;1167878 said:


> That is a crap load of snow on the front of your truck. Would a snow deflector eliminate most of that?


No not plowing and slamming into piles at 30mph would probably do the trick lol.


----------



## cet

WilliamOak;1167890 said:


> No not plowing and slamming into piles at 30mph would probbaly only do the trick lol.


That's pretty tough on a truck. Even a Ford.


----------



## gtstang462002

Here is a picture of mine with the plow on it finally, got my sidewalk rig behind it. I ended up with a Boss 8' super duty on the truck, though I will need wings for it to properly clear the rear tires when angled. I picked the plow up with a V box gas powered spreader(meyers diamond) for $3500. Don't think that I would ever be able to come across that deal again so I jumped on it. I was going after a wide out till this deal came along.


----------



## gtstang462002

Jelinek61;1106101 said:


> That pic makes the trailer look a little more road worthy. The bobcat makes it look really tiny. You'll love a gooseneck.....easier to back up, go around corners, and carries the weight better. Make sure to post some pics when your done with it.


Due to a lack of time and too many projects already I ended up scrapping the building of my own trailer and picked up a 26' PJ flatbed to do the job. I have had it for less than a week and today is the first day that it has sat still.


----------



## dirt digger

here she is with the work finally done...got the fuel pump wired, lights, and an extra wire run to the rear for reverse lights when I get the windows tinted....now to just smoke the cab lights

calling for snow today...i guess...it was supposed to start 3 hours ago but still nothing


----------



## mercer_me

dirt digger;1169783 said:


> here she is with the work finally done...got the fuel pump wired, lights, and an extra wire run to the rear for reverse lights when I get the windows tinted....now to just smoke the cab lights


I love your truck. It look wicked good. You should put a head ach rack on it though.


----------



## pitrack

1olddogtwo;1167743 said:


> heres mine..working it hard


Nice! I like your truck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pitrack;1172624 said:


> Nice! I like your truck!


thanks, one of these days i will finish....then trade in again lol....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103214&page=4


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1167890 said:


> No not plowing and slamming into piles at 30mph would probably do the trick lol.


me abuse a 60,000 rig.....get out


----------



## Green Grass

1olddogtwo;1172987 said:


> me abuse a 60,000 rig.....get out


I sure know i don't :laughing: ok maybe once or twice


----------



## dirt digger

first snow of the year


----------



## plowguy43

Nice pics! That western scrapes well!


----------



## Mackman

plowguy43;1177634 said:


> Nice pics! That Curtis scrapes well!


Fixed it for ya lol.


----------



## plowguy43

Is that what it is? I can't tell honestly from my phone LOL


----------



## newlooklandscp

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99914&page=5


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dirt digger;1177526 said:


> first snow of the year


looking good... for those who dont know, the black fords push the most snow


----------



## Mackman

Knew i should have bought a black one. I guess thats why my blue one doesnt do **** in the snow lol


----------



## Green Grass

1olddogtwo;1177686 said:


> looking good... for those who dont know, the black fords push the most snow


i always knew there was a good reason why I bought a Black one


----------



## blueline38

*new truck*










pick it up wednesday..........currently pricing plows!


----------



## ommegang

I had a Blizzard Speedwing. I now have a Boss VXT 9'2. It's versatlity is fabulous. It's no wider than the mirrors and it's not pushing wind on any highway like all other non-vs. Too many things to go wrong with a wideout. Blizzard, Western, Fisher are all DD. No thanks. That said, the best plow for the least money is where it's at. I paid $6300 for mine. I sub-contract and only make that much each year, in a decent year, with 100 hours. My goal is only to pay for the truck and plow by plowing. 6- 10 years. I was on-track in 5-6 years untill I trade-in my 08' 5.4L reg cab w/ Blizzard SW. I have no qualms with the new SD. I have some weather stripping coomin off of the back door boottom but, otherwise I love the 6.2L and new tranny. I've logged 50 hours so far. The tires suck and the e-locker doesn't help me with these tires while driving let alone plowing. I had hoped for much better with the e-locker. I do miss my reg cab when on the job-site, plowing. And, perhaps in Summer I can re-arrange my back-up camera too work around my salter. Just give me 10-15 long rural driveways instead of condos and apt complexes. That would be great. These seem more suiable for a bobcat. And everyone want's it manicured like a friccin lawn. I sure hope they are paying up the nose for their high and snobby attitudes. Yes they are paying for a service. But, they could be paying a lot less if they biched a lot less. My god. Get a crosssover. They are about as high as my truck. Got to put much $ in bidding because no one expects to utilize a shovel in a condo. No wonder no one can sell a condo these days. Perhaps a special vacume cleaner final manicure and enough salt to avoid hitting the pavement when walking will do? And maybe don't threaten, always, to sue if you slip on snow that fell from the sky. Good luck selling your condo and may your snow removal cost always rize. My god.


----------



## dieseld

Amen ommegang. Hope you feel better now.


----------



## rjlucas4th

If your inpressed with the "11 superduty, check out the new diesel power mag. They have a shootout against new duramax and powerstroke. Looks like the dmax is a bad dude. I have driven a new ford and they are stout, cant imagine what the dmax would be like after reading the shootout.


----------



## Pinky Demon

rjlucas4th;1198631 said:


> If your inpressed with the "11 superduty, check out the new diesel power mag. They have a shootout against new duramax and powerstroke. Looks like the dmax is a bad dude. I have driven a new ford and they are stout, cant imagine what the dmax would be like after reading the shootout.


Honestly, it doesn't really matter anymore. The Powerstroke is putting out 400 HP and 800 lb. ft. Duramax is a little behind that. Good god.


----------



## rjlucas4th

Ford claims its putting that out, but the real world doesnt show it. Good god, lol. Facts are facts and the powerstroke got smoked!!


----------



## georgerk82

rjlucas4th;1198953 said:


> Ford claims its putting that out, but the real world doesnt show it. Good god, lol. Facts are facts and the powerstroke got smoked!!


Yeah the factory numbers dont mean to much.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

georgerk82,rjlucas4th, u guys drive what?

if u dont like, dont look


----------



## georgerk82

1olddogtwo;1198978 said:


> georgerk82,rjlucas4th, u guys drive what?
> 
> if u dont like, dont look


I drive Ford and GM, and who said I didnt like anything? And I will look at, and post whatever I want! I never made a negative claim about Ford but just a general statement that the factory numbers are not very accurate (as with all the manufacturers). But after reading the test at diesel power the Duramax beat the new Powerstroke and Cummins in every category. And Ive sank enough money into my Powerjoke that I will say whatever I want. Thumbs Up


----------



## PTSolutions

also need to keep in mind how much weight difference there is between the trucks.

empty, the dmax will outrun the new powerstrokes, but throw a load on them and the powerstroke walks away from the dmax.

i tried finding the video where they tested gas engine variants of the big three in 3/4ton trucks, diesel 3/4tons and diesel 1ton duallys.

the chevy gas motors won each time but the powerstrokes won when they did the towing tests.


----------



## georgerk82

ProTouchGrounds;1198992 said:


> also need to keep in mind how much weight difference there is between the trucks.
> 
> empty, the dmax will outrun the new powerstrokes, but throw a load on them and the powerstroke walks away from the dmax.
> 
> i tried finding the video where they tested gas engine variants of the big three in 3/4ton trucks, diesel 3/4tons and diesel 1ton duallys.
> 
> the chevy gas motors won each time but the powerstrokes won when they did the towing tests.


They did the tests empty, towing 10,000 lbs and towing 12,000 lbs according to Diesel Power the Duramax won every test they had.


----------



## rjlucas4th

ProTouchGrounds, check out the new diesel power, the gooseneck used in the test weighed 18900lbs and the ford took 10mins and 47secs to climb the mountain and the dmax took 8 mins and 38 secs, thats a huge difference. And the trucks weighed within 200 lbs of each other while unloaded and full of fuel. They also did a 0-50 test loaded and the ford was 42 secs and the dmax was 28 secs, and the mph at the top of the climb was 30mph on the ford and 47mph on the dmax, not even close and the driver for both tests was a Ford towing engineer.


----------



## PTSolutions

well that just goes to show you how you cant completely trust these tests. how can one outfit get such a drastic difference in results from another? the article and video i mentioned was by a heavy duty truck magazine/website that did this test pretty recently.

hell, i own two chevys and two fords, they each have areas they are better at than each other,


----------



## PTSolutions

can u post a link of that article, i looked on dieselpowermag and couldnt find it.


----------



## georgerk82

ProTouchGrounds;1199016 said:


> can u post a link of that article, i looked on dieselpowermag and couldnt find it.


http://blogs.dieselpowermag.com/672...ax-vs-2011-ford-f-350-power-stroke/index.html


----------



## gravelyguy

The new powerstroke turbo design has altitude problems from what I've been reading. They designed it to provide the best power band under normal driving conditions.

Pickuptrucks.com did a test a while back with the preflash 390/735 PSD and the Duramax just barley edged the PSD. With 400/800 the PSD would have won.

http://special-reports.pickuptrucks.com/2010-heavyduty-shootout.html

A very small % of peope drive their trucks through Eisenhower Pass. If you need to race up the side of a mountain go with the DMax. I think I will be okay here in Indiana.


----------



## dieseld

ProTouch, you really shouldread the article before you say more. DieselPower did everything possible to make the test fair, including using a Ford engineer as the test driver! The DUramax did beat it every time hands down. I have New Fords and New Chevys also, and I thought they did a great job on printing an unbiased test. The article is in the latest edition of DieselPower, you should go buy the issue, very good mag if you have a diesel, in my opinion. On a side note, ProTouch, you have possibly the best lloking Ford on this site in my opinion. Have a great season.


----------



## PTSolutions

dieseld: thanks for the compliment on the truck lol.

anyways, i did read the article and i wished it had more details in it. the pickuptrucks.com shootout was the one i was thinking about and the results couldnt be more disparate. this is what i mean, one place can do a test and get a result and another can get completely different results. im half tempted to do my own test.

personally im really liking what i see in gm's new truck. alot of the gripes i had about our hd have been addressed by this new truck. a key point for me is the interiors. i do alot of driving so this is important, but for some reason i cant stand the gm interiors, just reminds me of their impalas and monte's. the layout and design of ford's just seems more "truck like". honestly i dont think you can go wrong with either truck, they'll both do alot more than a normal person would be asking for, all this debate is just to battle for male testosterone dominance.


----------



## dirt digger

you guys with that information display in the dash...the little numbers on the right, which show what gear you are in....mine stopped working, anyone else have this happen.

I know it doesn't really "do" anything but if I spend $52K on a truck, I expect everything to work


----------



## Kavu

dirt digger;1199505 said:


> you guys with that information display in the dash...the little numbers on the right, which show what gear you are in....mine stopped working, anyone else have this happen.
> 
> I know it doesn't really "do" anything but if I spend $52K on a truck, I expect everything to work


try hitting the manual up-shift button. They should come back on.


----------



## PTSolutions

just re read the pickuptrucks.com shootout.

in the one ton dually segment with 12,000lb trailers each running up a 16% grade the ford (without the 4/8 flash) was .5 seconds slower up the hill than the gmc denali dually.

quite the difference between the other test up a 7% grade with heavier trailers. again in much much higher altitude which makes for a huge difference as well. but again, the description and detail of this article is much better than the dieselpower shootout. both trucks are equally capable and the differences between the two are minimal so who wins? we do b/c we get to pick any of these 3 awesome trucks to play with.


----------



## georgerk82

ProTouchGrounds;1199539 said:


> just re read the pickuptrucks.com shootout.
> 
> in the one ton dually segment with 12,000lb trailers each running up a 16% grade the ford (without the 4/8 flash) was .5 seconds slower up the hill than the gmc denali dually.
> 
> quite the difference between the other test up a 7% grade with heavier trailers. again in much much higher altitude which makes for a huge difference as well. but again, the description and detail of this article is much better than the dieselpower shootout. both trucks are equally capable and the differences between the two are minimal so who wins? we do b/c we get to pick any of these 3 awesome trucks to play with.


I agree with you that they are both good trucks. In the test they did say the altitude did not affect either truck because it was only 5 degrees, but because I dont live there I dont know if that would be true or not. If I had a pick I would choose the Duramax because my Fords have not been very good to me and the GMs have. I hope the new Ford diesel turns out to be a winner and they need to take care of the rust issues.


----------



## PTSolutions

I know that I can feel a difference in the winter when temps are really cold vs cool temps in fall, spring. It does feel like it has less power which seems contradictory since cooler air is denser and contains more o2. Maybe it just gets to a point where the effect reverses


----------



## TheSkilz

Here is my ride..


----------



## mercer_me

TheSkilz;1199638 said:


> Here is my ride..


That is an awsome set-up. I love your truck and plow.


----------



## georgerk82

ProTouchGrounds;1199609 said:


> I know that I can feel a difference in the winter when temps are really cold vs cool temps in fall, spring. It does feel like it has less power which seems contradictory since cooler air is denser and contains more o2. Maybe it just gets to a point where the effect reverses


I think what they meant was the air is not as thick when its that cold. At 11,000 feet the air gets real thick and could hinder the performance of the trucks. Cold is cold no matter where you are but the high elavations make it harder to breath.


----------



## PTSolutions

Colder temps - denser air
Higher elevations - thinner air


----------



## georgerk82

ProTouchGrounds;1199687 said:


> Colder temps - denser air
> Higher elevations - thinner air


Ok that makes more sense, because it was so cold it made the air more dense making the trucks operate as they should at a lower elavation. Ok back to the 2011 Fords lol.


----------



## Greystorm

man I love the new super dutys. but dam checking that diesel box just adds 10k to the sticker. I feel that I'll never get my money out of the diesel, and I know I could throw that 10k at a tracked skid steer. 
In my line of work, I need a truck that can handle towing and recovering equipment in the woods. you can get a f350 srw gasser with 4.30s and a rear locking diff. All it would need to be my little ford power wagon is wide 35inch mudders, and mounting a nice 16k winch in the factory bumper. I don't think I have a need for a front difflock.

with 400+ftlbs and 4.30s I feel like I'll be able to tow whatever the hell I want, I just won't be doing 90mph up 30% grade towing 19k like with the diesel, but honestly thats just alittle too crazy.
I hope that ford straightens out the 6,2liter.6spdauto shift issues. because that would really ruin a nice truck


----------



## PTSolutions

you can manually lock the front hubs so they are both engaged no? i have the auto setting and locked on my hubs, i just leave it on auto and use the selector in the cab, but when you switch it to locked then both are engaged, at least thats what i always thought.

10k? all the 6.7 options ive seen have been 7-7800 on the option list.


----------



## Eyesell

You guys hijacked the thread with all this comparing junk. This thread was intended to show off your new 2011 SD, not get into a typical comparing one truck to another.

There are plenty of other threads where this comparsion is done, go there and read that becase all the stuff your saying has already been discussed...if he wanted you to do that I'm sure he would of re-titled the thread.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Eyesell;1200379 said:


> You guys hijacked the thread with all this comparing junk. This thread was intended to show off your new 2011 SD, not get into a typical comparing one truck to another.
> 
> There are plenty of other threads where this comparsion is done, go there and read that becase all the stuff your saying has already been discussed...if he wanted you to do that I'm sure he would of re-titled the thread.


Apparantly, there is no snow anywhere, because everyone is on plowsite arguing with one another over whose truck is better.


----------



## georgerk82

ProTouchGrounds;1200367 said:


> you can manually lock the front hubs so they are both engaged no? i have the auto setting and locked on my hubs, i just leave it on auto and use the selector in the cab, but when you switch it to locked then both are engaged, at least thats what i always thought.
> 
> 10k? all the 6.7 options ive seen have been 7-7800 on the option list.


The tranny costs more also so it ends up being a $10k option to get the 6.7.


----------



## Kavu

georgerk82;1200487 said:


> The tranny costs more also so it ends up being a $10k option to get the 6.7.


Your statement is incorrect. According to my window sticker the 6.7l cost $7835. The trans is listed as "No Charge"...


----------



## Stuffdeer

georgerk82;1200487 said:


> The tranny costs more also so it ends up being a $10k option to get the 6.7.


Trans in the 6.2 and 6.7 is the same...


----------



## georgerk82

Stuffdeer;1200575 said:


> Trans in the 6.2 and 6.7 is the same...


Thats good, when I bought my 6.0 it had a different tranny that was an extra charge. Either way the diesels are over priced.


----------



## Dissociative

ProTouchGrounds;1200367 said:


> you can manually lock the front hubs so they are both engaged no? i have the auto setting and locked on my hubs, i just leave it on auto and use the selector in the cab, but when you switch it to locked then both are engaged, at least thats what i always thought.


You can lock em all you want but it don't change the front diff from an open to a posi...it's still an open diff



Kavu;1150381 said:


> You activate it by pulling out the 4x4 knob...


 tried this on my 04 and just broke my knob...thanks a lot!!......j/k


----------



## dirt digger

Kavu;1199514 said:


> try hitting the manual up-shift button. They should come back on.


Thanks Kavu I will have to try that in the morning


----------



## J&R Landscaping

dirt digger;1169783 said:


> here she is with the work finally done...got the fuel pump wired, lights, and an extra wire run to the rear for reverse lights when I get the windows tinted....now to just smoke the cab lights
> 
> calling for snow today...i guess...it was supposed to start 3 hours ago but still nothing


Awesome truck Brian!! What made you decide to get rid of the dodge?


----------



## dirt digger

Well I had a 2010 Chevy and that 2006 Dodge...switched jobs so I didn't need the two trucks anymore so the Chevy was definitely going. The Dodge was getting up there in miles (not really but thats what I tell myself) plus it was out of warranty, poor MPG's, and it would have cost $2,000 for it to pass inspection...so I took that $2000 and used it as a down payment for this and traded them both in on her

some more pictures to keep this picture thread going

the first two pictures were pushing bulk so the windrows got cleaned up later...last picture is pushing the windrow further back off the edge of the parking lot (gotta love no curbs)


----------



## mercer_me

dirt digger;1212927 said:


> Well I had a 2010 Chevy and that 2006 Dodge...switched jobs so I didn't need the two trucks anymore so the Chevy was definitely going. The Dodge was getting up there in miles (not really but thats what I tell myself) plus it was out of warranty, poor MPG's, and it would have cost $2,000 for it to pass inspection...so I took that $2000 and used it as a down payment for this and traded them both in on her
> 
> some more pictures to keep this picture thread going
> 
> the first two pictures were pushing bulk so the windrows got cleaned up later...last picture is pushing the windrow further back off the edge of the parking lot (gotta love no curbs)


Awsome pictures Dirt Digger. Your truck is awsome.


----------



## ff610

Raymond S.;1151229 said:


> Here's my 2011 w/ the 8611lp. F350 w/ 6.2 gas. So far so good.


Hows the truck handle with the 8611lp? My new truck is supposed to be here this week and thats the same plow I am planning on putting on it.


----------



## plowguy43

Figured I'd toss up a post in this thread as I spent a nice amount of time this weekend in a 2011 Crew Cab Superduty Diesel.

A friend and I were out looking for little SUV's for his wife and when we were done with that I said let's go look at a new Diesel Superduty and drive the most loaded one we can find. Well that didn't quite happen since they didn't have a loaded to the gills version, but we drove an XLT Diesel Crew Cab with short bed 4x4, cloth interior etc. Had upfitter switches, electric locker, F350, and 3.53 gearing. Sticker price was $53,5xx. 

Pro's - Quiet diesel. This thing was started on a below 0 day with no issue's (just this past Sunday in Norwood Mass). It also took very little time to get the interior warm with I was surprised by since the motor wasn't even up to operating temp's. The ride was very very very smooth and quiet. Compared to the 6.2 Gasser F250 Crew Cab I drove, the F350 Diesel was definitely more smooth and planted to the ground- probably due to the extra weight. POWER - This thing was fast! If we were rolling at anything under 20mph it would spin the tires and kick in the traction control. I wasn't trying to beat on the truck since it had 70 miles on it and still wasn't at operating temp's but it still got up and went. Once at operating temps I laid into it and this thing was at 60mph in no time and the motor didn't break a sweat. I fell in love with this thing and didn't want to give it back.

Con's - I had to give it back.


So since we weren't serious about buying I just asked the guy to throw a number at me since we were going to go drive the other diesel's before making a decision. I told him I had a business to qualify for a rebate ($1200 commercial upfitter rebate but you have to bring a receipt showing $1,000 purchase/upfitting for the truck???). He came back by taking $10,000 off of the sticker with NO haggling at all. $43,5xx before tax/title/reg. I was pretty blown away that they are taking that much off up front before haggling a bit. I think I could've gotten $13k off the sticker before leaving if I haggled.

Overall I want one of these trucks, unfortunetly I do not currently NEED a $43,000 brand new truck and my truck will suffice until the business expands the way I want it to. Just thought I'd toss this in there.

Oh yeah, I think Ford has a hit on their hands with this Diesel.


----------



## PTSolutions

I have a question about the front hubs. My 09 has the electric selectable 4x4 switch so i keep the front hubs switched to auto. What does the locked position do? I thought that switching them to lock means that both front tires are then locked no?


----------



## mklawnman

Your front hubs are locked together, and when you turn your switch off to 2wd the front end is still locked but you are in 2wd. It will hurt your gas milage since your whole front drivetrain is locked together, but you wont get that chattering when turning since you're not in 4wd.
That is what I was told and I dont think they have changed the 4wd systems on the new ones compared to my 02.


----------



## weekendwrench

Lock position locks the hubs just like the old ones. The best part about locking them in manually is that the stupid smartass computer doesn’t tell me to back up to engage or disengage 4WD. I’m old school. I lock my hubs in the beginning of plow season and don’t unlock them until I don’t have to put the plow on any more. That way I know my hubs are locked. I don’t want to be that guy that finds out his auto hubs didn’t lock and ends up in a ditch. P.S. Does anyone else think that the Continental tires on the new 2011 Suck!:angry:!! ?


----------



## asps4u

ProTouchGrounds;1214047 said:


> I have a question about the front hubs. My 09 has the electric selectable 4x4 switch so i keep the front hubs switched to auto. What does the locked position do? I thought that switching them to lock means that both front tires are then locked no?


The hubs are basically an axle split in half (right and left), they work separately, spinning free of each other. When you "lock in" your hubs, you are connecting the two half axles to a drive plate that locks them together, making them turn as one unit. They will spin freely together, ready for you to engage the 4x4 which will send drive power to them via a differential from the transfer case. They will basically be engaged but spinning freely until you turn the switch to 4x4 than they will "lock in" by the changing of gears that creates inertia locking them into position. This is why you need to be moving when you switch the truck into 4x4.

Keeping them in Auto allows them to "lock in" only when you turn the switch in the cab, which helps to save on fuel economy and wear and tear when 4x4 is not needed. The electronic switch in the cab opens/closes the vacuum to the hubs to turn 4x4 on/off.

The "Lock" position on the hubs is a manual override used as a backup for when there is a failure with the "Auto" mode. Turning the hubs to Lock keeps the hubs "locked in" at all times which greatly effects fuel economy, as you are now essentially turning a solid axle in the front without power going to them for 4 wheel drive, so they are creating a "drag" against the vehicle. I had a problem with my 06, when I had a vacuum leak I had to turn my hubs from Auto to Lock when I wanted 4 wheel drive, and when I turned the switch in the cab they would lock into 4x4. After we fixed the vacuum leak, they worked properly in Auto. When driving around with the hubs in lock, I noticed a considerable drop in fuel economy.

Hope that helps :waving:


----------



## dirt digger

Plowguy43 that truck probably had the optional Rapid Supplemental Cab Heater

My truck takes just about forever to blow hot air on me...an option I had ordered but the dealer actually talked me out of it...that would have been a $300 well spent


----------



## Kavu

dirt digger;1214340 said:


> Plowguy43 that truck probably had the optional Rapid Supplemental Cab Heater
> 
> My truck takes just about forever to blow hot air on me...an option I had ordered but the dealer actually talked me out of it...that would have been a $300 well spent


I agree. Wish my truck ha it too.


----------



## plowguy43

Let me check I have the option sheet.


----------



## plowguy43

Just checked and it doesn't say, I'll upload what I have. Maybe its part of a package?


----------



## Eyesell

asps4u;1214216 said:


> The "Lock" position on the hubs is a manual override used as a backup for when there is a failure with the "Auto" mode. Turning the hubs to Lock keeps the hubs "locked in" at all times which greatly effects fuel economy, as you are now essentially turning a solid axle in the front without power going to them for 4 wheel drive, so they are creating a "drag" against the vehicle. I had a problem with my 06, when I had a vacuum leak I had to turn my hubs from Auto to Lock when I wanted 4 wheel drive, and when I turned the switch in the cab they would lock into 4x4. After we fixed the vacuum leak, they worked properly in Auto. When driving around with the hubs in lock, I noticed a considerable drop in fuel economy.
> 
> Hope that helps :waving:


Just to make sure I understand what your saying, when the switch is set to 4 x 4 mode your essentially doing the same thing as turning the hubs to LOCK..right


----------



## asps4u

Eyesell;1215588 said:


> Just to make sure I understand what your saying, when the switch is set to 4 x 4 mode your essentially doing the same thing as turning the hubs to LOCK..right


Yes, the "Auto 4x4" switch on the dash is essentially turning the hub locks for you so you don't have to get out of the warm & cozy cab...It's merely a convenience option, (just like auto sliding doors on a minivan). It allows you to decide while driving when to "lock" the axles together versus getting out and turning the knobs on the hubs manually. Hence the term "shift on the fly". It's a feature that most of us take for granted, until it breaks, but that's the nice thing about Ford, you have the manual knobs as a backup so you don't lose 4 wheel drive.


----------



## asps4u

Here's a couple crappy cell phone pics of my new truck...Picked it up last Thursday night

2011 F350 Crew Cab 6.2L gasser. I'll get better pics with the plow on this weekend hopefully


----------



## plowguy43

Here is the sheet I have, basically a printed out version of the window sticker.


----------



## Squires

In the 40's wow, that truck is probably high 60's creeping into the 70's range here where i am


----------



## dirt digger

I tried to get artistic with this storm haha


----------



## plowguy43

Squires;1215937 said:


> In the 40's wow, that truck is probably high 60's creeping into the 70's range here where i am


Believe me it was hard to walk away, I didn't even haggle or anything. I simply asked what kind of rebates there were and he came back with that number. I feel like I could've gotten 12-13k off sticker with haggling.


----------



## dirt digger

that price was more then likely invoice plus available rebates...I bought my truck for around the same, its an extended cab but has a few more bells and whistles to it so the sticker price was in the same ball park

A good deal though on a 4 door truck for sure


----------



## gravelyguy

That last pic is pretty cool dirt digger.


----------



## Jelinek61

asps4u;1215677 said:


> Here's a couple crappy cell phone pics of my new truck...Picked it up last Thursday night
> 
> 2011 F350 Crew Cab 6.2L gasser. I'll get better pics with the plow on this weekend hopefully


Nice truck, where were those pics taken? It looks familiar.


----------



## asps4u

Jelinek61;1217077 said:


> Nice truck, where were those pics taken? It looks familiar.


Thanks. They were taken at my collision shop in Redford, MI


----------



## blueline38

*2011 f250*



weekendwrench;1214149 said:


> P.S. Does anyone else think that the Continental tires on the new 2011 Suck!:angry:!! ?


Absolutely..........I don't have a plow yet but just driving through snow is an unpleasant experience as the tires do not dig in or through very well. When I do buy a plow, probably next year, I will be spending the extra grand on new tires!


----------



## blueline38

*2011 f250*



dirt digger;1214340 said:


> Plowguy43 that truck probably had the optional Rapid Supplemental Cab Heater
> 
> My truck takes just about forever to blow hot air on me...an option I had ordered but the dealer actually talked me out of it...that would have been a $300 well spent


My gasser has the engine block heater and it works great. I leave it plugged in at night and within a couple of minutes I have hot air. No warming up the truck which saves gas!


----------



## Inside Edge




----------



## Inside Edge

The 6.0 and the 6.7 together.


----------



## Inside Edge

ommegang;1138535 said:


> Anyone figure out or modify thier back-up camera to work with a tailgate salter? That camera would be extremely usefull! Another plow driver w/ a dif account, split down the middle, backed-up into a car the first snow event. One back-up camera = no accident. I guess that I would have to buy a new photo lens and re-wire and relocate it somewhere else. Someone has to have tried this, no? Personally, I think it is a HUGE saftey devise. Think the phot lenses are expensive? Tailgate salters need to come with lights and photo lenses IMO. I need to be a product manager for tools/equipment cause this is a damn good idea. Just mount one on the slater bracket maybe?


SYNC-LP1 LOCKPICK allows you to add a second camera or activate your existing rear camera while in motion.Thumbs Up


----------



## asps4u

blueline38;1220475 said:


> My gasser has the engine block heater and it works great. I leave it plugged in at night and within a couple of minutes I have hot air. No warming up the truck which saves gas!


I'm a bit embarrassed to say, I didn't even realize they did that on the gasser. Mine has the plug, but I just figured that it was there standard on every truck and only worked with the diesel, I haven't had time to read the manual to check it out...I'm going to try it out right now. I keep liking this new truck more and more every day


----------



## NoFearDeere

Ok guys, whats everyone giving for these trucks? I went and got a price for a new f250...

2011 F-250 6.7 Powerstroke
Lariat crew cab short box
Chrome package, heated/cooled seats, backup camera, two tone paint, 
remote start, memory group, tailgate step, HD alternator, snowplow prep, 
upfitter switches, 20" wheels, roof lights, block heater, 10K package, etc

Also asked for undercoating, line-x liner, rustproofing, and leather/carpet sealant

$53,800 out the door.

Good price or not?


----------



## Kavu

NoFearDeere;1240249 said:


> Ok guys, whats everyone giving for these trucks? I went and got a price for a new f250...
> 
> 2011 F-250 6.7 Powerstroke
> Lariat crew cab short box
> Chrome package, heated/cooled seats, backup camera, two tone paint,
> remote start, memory group, tailgate step, HD alternator, snowplow prep,
> upfitter switches, 20" wheels, roof lights, block heater, 10K package, etc
> 
> Also asked for undercoating, line-x liner, rustproofing, and leather/carpet sealant
> 
> $53,800 out the door.
> 
> Good price or not?


What's MSRP?


----------



## EGLC

I think first of 53,800 is an insane amount of money to spend on a truck. Second I wouldn't be trusting a dealer to do under coating, line ex, etc. I would think they would skimp out somewhere on the accessories to just make a few more bucks. JMO


----------



## PTSolutions

that 53 is good, now see what they can take off of that.

my window sticker was 55K when i bought my 09 350 crew cab, long bed, lariat 6.4psd, i had an xplan pin, but they were offering employee pricing which was even less than xplan.


----------



## exmark1

NoFearDeere;1240249 said:


> Ok guys, whats everyone giving for these trucks? I went and got a price for a new f250...
> 
> 2011 F-250 6.7 Powerstroke
> Lariat crew cab short box
> Chrome package, heated/cooled seats, backup camera, two tone paint,
> remote start, memory group, tailgate step, HD alternator, snowplow prep,
> upfitter switches, 20" wheels, roof lights, block heater, 10K package, etc
> 
> Also asked for undercoating, line-x liner, rustproofing, and leather/carpet sealant
> 
> $53,800 out the door.
> 
> Good price or not?


I bought my F-350 Crew, Lariat, Short Bed with all options but Navigation and Sunroof. The sticker was $57,700 and I gave $48,900 with the under coating, line x, sealants etc... as well. That was in november


----------



## NoFearDeere

Sticker is 58K, I still think they should be doing better. All the car dealers in my area just suck azz.


----------



## Raymond S.

ff610;1213232 said:


> Hows the truck handle with the 8611lp? My new truck is supposed to be here this week and thats the same plow I am planning on putting on it.


Guess I lost track of this thread.

The truck handles completely fine w/ the 8611lp. I usually run w/ a skid of salt in the back while plowing but even empty it only drops the front between 1" - 1 1/2". I am very pleased w/ the power of the 6.2 gas.


----------



## Honest Mike

Any others? Preferably regular cabs?? But all are welcome of course haha.


----------



## Mackman

Honest Mike;1272571 said:


> Preferably regular cabs??


A real mans truck. Not to many people buy them anymore. But i will only own a reg. cab lol.


----------



## randomb0b123

Mackman;1272630 said:


> A real mans truck. Not to many people buy them anymore. But i will only own a reg. cab lol.


:salute: there are still some of us out there


----------



## gtstang462002

Mackman;1272630 said:


> A real mans truck. Not to many people buy them anymore. But i will only own a reg. cab lol.


What makes a regular cab truck a "real man's truck" compared to a crew cab or extended cab? Anymore I think of a regular cab truck as an XL base model work truck. My crew cab truck still has an 8' bed on it that does just as much work as my regular cab, yet can get the whole crew to the jobsite with the one truck.


----------



## dieseld

A real man likes to be cramped up, have no space for anything, and need to take two vehicles when one would suffice with a crew cab.


----------



## dieseld

Before everyone blows a gasket, let it be said I like a reg cab as much as the next guy, but just cant get anything done with only two workers getting there.


----------



## randomb0b123

well if you are like me your a huge loser haha and 90% of the time im the only person in the truck so its totally fine with me. and i really like my ability to still manuver. im sure to alot of people having a crewcab longbed is great but it wouldnt benefit me any. i like turning with the steering wheel not the transmission. i bet they ride way better than my shorter wheelbase spine cruncher too. when i take 2 vehicles its not due to need for people it space for tools and then branches and logs and wood on way back


----------



## Mackman

I was just bustin balls about the real man comment. lol

I just like my reg. cab. Thats all. There is nothing a matter with a 4door or cab and 1/2. I just perfer my reg.cab cuz i like the short wheel base. I think they look the best too. To each their own. ussmileyflag


----------



## ford550

My '11 lariat was $56,300. out the door it was $46,500 (incl. rebates).


----------



## PrimoSR

Here's mine, bottom of the page.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102672&page=6


----------



## BC Handyman

here is my 2011 Superduty It is a f250 xlt crewcab shortbox


----------



## kuhndogg

I will post Pics of my 2012 F550 when I get it!


----------



## PrimoSR

JGD Handyman;1308382 said:


> here is my 2011 Superduty It is a f250 xlt crewcab shortbox


I like the green, a lot.


----------



## ken643

I want mine to look like this, What size lift and tires and wheels? Looks awesome!!


----------



## ken643

Thats Wild, Lookd great!!!


----------



## dirt digger

some updated pics...i just need to wash it now


----------



## mercer_me

I love your truck dirt digger. It is a wicked good looking truck.


----------



## BC Handyman

PrimoSR;1309300 said:


> I like the green, a lot.


Thanks PrimoSR! I had to wait 3 months for it cause of the green,gas & other options.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

dirt digger;1313058 said:


> some updated pics...i just need to wash it now


I see you smoked the cab lights, you should smoke the mirror lights now.


----------



## Luther

A couple pics of one of our "Super Duty's" in action......


----------



## WIPensFan

Very cool pics TCLA.Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Thanks Penny!


----------



## 07F-250V10

Those are some sick lights. Who makes them?


----------



## GMCHD plower

TCLA;1313485 said:


> A couple pics of one of our "Super Duty's" in action......
> 
> View attachment 100267
> 
> 
> View attachment 100268
> 
> 
> View attachment 100269


Great pic's! Lets see some more!


----------



## drivefaster35

*Nice*

I want a new 2011 soooo bad. Where did you get those lights at?


----------



## Grassman09

Here is one I just picked up 2 weeks ago. Just added at least 50HP with the bug shield.


----------



## Spucel

How close is the clown thats parked behind you??


----------



## 91AK250

at work we did a police f-550 last winter...well i finally found out what it was. its a "Major Collision Investigation" truck. at first we thought it was like a CSI type truck...anyhow a action shot from the local news when a police officer was hit head on at highway speed.










pics from the build, i did all the light wiring on the truck.


----------



## Luther

07F-250V10;1313498 said:


> Those are some sick lights. Who makes them?


Rich takes pride and likes to custom out the trucks assigned to him. He got these on E-Bay...search blue LED lights and every variety will be at your finger tips.



GMCHD plower;1313681 said:


> Great pic's! Lets see some more!


Couple more of Rich in his truck...


----------



## dieseld

Nice pics. Rich must go through wipers like crazy.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

[email protected];1097349 said:


> A customers of ours that we lifted


Jim, how much lift can go on these trucks before its too difficult or impossible to get the boss plows to mount up to the truck mount? I'd assume even at a 6" lift its too high and difficult at best.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea 6" is gonna require some custom work in most cases. 4 most to be safe


----------



## Spucel

Major Collision Investigation Truck = Donut & Coffee area! :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Spucel;1313816 said:


> How close is the clown thats parked behind you??


Yea tell me about it. Space beside and all over but they have to park right there.


----------



## Luther

Do what I do...get yourself 2 1/2" of solid steel protection back there and you'll have no worries. Can you see that faint line between my back up lights? That's the result of some lady driving a white Honda while on the phone not paying attention and buried her front end into me while I was stopped at a red light. I wasn't happy about her messing up my paint, but let her slide as her front end did not fair as well....


----------



## 4700dan

This is our new plow truck just picked it up it's not a 2011 but a 2008


----------



## PrimoSR

Grabbed a couple pics after I picked up the tool box.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

I'm jelly.... I want one really bad!!!


----------



## 91AK250

some more we are going at work


----------



## hdff

here are a couple nice F-550s both have about 1000 miles on them, sorry no plows on these bad boys, they where too expensive, the plow is on my 98 Dodge Ram


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hates when this happens








the ball detached its self








last winter
View attachment 12 20.bmp


----------



## BossPlow2010

hdff;1324285 said:


> here are a couple nice F-550s both have about 1000 miles on them, sorry no plows on these bad boys, they where too expensive, the plow is on my 98 Dodge Ram


Your dept still has an aerial and a pumper right? Those are just rescues right?


----------



## hdff

yeah we have a truck, 2 engines, tanker, 1 of those Fords is for the Fire Police, 1 is a squad, with a combi rescue tool, 1 of our engines and the current squad is for sale


----------



## Eyesell

Boy they spent some $$$$


----------



## Squires

1olddogtwo;1324313 said:


> hates when this happens
> View attachment 101116
> 
> 
> ****** luck, just happened to a friend of mine, 2011 ecoboost, was towing a mini tractor, trailer passed him on the passenger and drivers side trying to get it to the side of the road, destroyed both sides of the box and the tail gate, less than 2500 km's


----------



## Honest Mike

Back to the top. Any other 2011-2012 pictures?? Preferably regular cabs.


----------



## cat10

1olddogtwo wat size is that light bar?


----------



## weekendwrench

Honest Mike;1463588 said:


> Back to the top. Any other 2011-2012 pictures?? Preferably regular cabs.


Here is a snowy one for ya taken on 1/13/12. Don't get too excited over the snow we only got 3" that day. Woopy SH!T:realmad:


----------



## Honest Mike

Nice truck and plow! Yea, we haven't had much snow here in NJ either this winter. We had that one crazy storm in October around Halloween, and we had one small storm in January, that's it.


----------



## Cutter1

Picked it up yesterday. Swore I would never buy another Ford Diesel after my 6.0. Hopefully it won't let me down


----------



## Honest Mike

Nice truck! Do you plan to put a plow on it, and if so, which one?


----------



## Cutter1

Boss VXT going on tomorrow and 16 foot ebling. Took them off my other truck that i traded in.


----------



## Dlongerman

what type of mileage are you guys getting Both the diesel and gas engines? I need to get rid of my 6.8L V10.. I'm not even getting 9MPG unloaded....


----------



## Grassman09

8611 LP and the new and improved 2.5Yd saltdogg spreader out back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cat10;1463738 said:


> 1olddogtwo wat size is that light bar?


It's a liberty. That truck is long gone. I got a 12 now


----------



## Grassman09

Dlongerman;1464527 said:


> what type of mileage are you guys getting Both the diesel and gas engines? I need to get rid of my 6.8L V10.. I'm not even getting 9MPG unloaded....


280 Miles everyday driving. 186miles if plowing maybe a lil less. Tank is about 24 Gallons. Needs a titan tank.


----------



## Dlongerman

Grassman09;1464532 said:


> 280 Miles everyday driving. 186miles if plowing maybe a lil less. Tank is about 24 Gallons. Needs a titan tank.


u got the Gasser?


----------



## Grassman09

LOL nop Powerchoke

Just fueled it up today it had 1/4 tank left in it. I put 17Gallons in it and drove 180Miles 

Last fuel up was 28th of Feb and well we are at 3rd of March today.


----------



## weekendwrench

1olddogtwo;1464531 said:


> It's a liberty. That truck is long gone. I got a 12 now


New one already. NICE! Thumbs Up Don't be holding out on us where the pic. What did you do with all that nifty stuff you had on the old truck?



Dlongerman;1464527 said:


> what type of mileage are you guys getting Both the diesel and gas engines? I need to get rid of my 6.8L V10.. I'm not even getting 9MPG unloaded....


I get the same mileage with my 6.2 as I did with my 460. BAD! But I don't buy um to get mileage. I drove around all winter with a 1000lbs of unilock in the bed and the truck doesn't know it's in there. I think the 6.2 has good power and is way better than the older motors it replaces. My truck is just a reg cab if I had a crew cab I would defiantly get the diesel. I am also really good at leaving the truck idling when I go in to places.


----------



## plowmaster07

Beautiful trucks guys! Looking forward to seeing more of them!


----------



## Banksy

Banksy;1106083 said:


> Screw the price for a new truck and then the value drops like a rock the second you sign the papers.
> 
> Trucks don't rot out down here, so you could put a new engine in and paint it for years. My Dodge is 7 years old this month and there is NO rust on it.


I'm certainly eating these words now. 

If you didn't see my other post, here's my 2011 F250 6.2. Bought it 3 weeks ago. Brand new left over with 35 miles on it. Has 220 now.


----------



## BC Handyman

*my 2011 ford*

Here is a pic of my 2011 Ford, it's a f250 superduty. This pic is my tree after it broke in a storm.


----------



## Andrew010

Here's mine.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice truck Andrew!


----------



## Andrew010

Thanks Jim


----------



## fatheadon1




----------



## fatheadon1

mine


----------



## Honest Mike

Andrew, did you trim the lower valance to fit like that above the plow frame, or is that an aftermarket one of some sort?? Looks alot better than being so long from the factory, and being notched to fit "around" the plow frame!


----------



## Andrew010

I cut around 6" off the factory valance


----------



## Honest Mike

Looks alot better. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Banksy

That is the cleanest and nicest plow mount install I've ever seen. That right there would make me consider a Western.


----------



## plowingkid35

Nice trucks Andrew and Fatheadon1 very nice clean looking rigs


----------



## winfield.acres

Both those truck are awsome. I have one on my 09 F250. Haveing trouble with the mount. I like the way both these look. How did you get the damper under the pumber to not interfear when you put the plow on?


----------



## Andrew010

My lower plastic piece doesn't interfere with the plow at all. I trimmed off around 6" so it's just above the mount. No problems putting the receiver buckets on or the plow.


----------



## Grassman09

That just a fly screen on your grill or a grill Insert? Looks like the factory grill still.


----------



## Andrew010

It's the factory chrome shell with an aftermarket insert in the center. All the factory center pieces were cut out leaving only the chrome shell.


----------



## ColliganLands

Heres mine in summer and winter mode
2011 F350 supercab Lariat 6.7 Powerstroke


----------



## Grassman09

Andrew010;1615960 said:


> It's the factory chrome shell with an aftermarket insert in the center. All the factory center pieces were cut out leaving only the chrome shell.


Cool thx.



ColliganLands;1615973 said:


> Heres mine in summer and winter mode
> 2011 F350 supercab Lariat 6.7 Powerstroke
> View attachment 124999


White and Black are the best.


----------



## everestscape

fatheadon1;1484390 said:


> mine


Where did you get those headlights!!!! I've been trying to find those for mine. I have the Harley Davidson ones on my 99-07 trucks but want black ones for my 2013 and 2014 on order.


----------



## SalNazzaro

Here's my 13 f350


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Those rims look great! You should do the grille too, like PlastiDip the grill and bumper black and leave the SUPER DUTY on the grille chrome.


----------



## SalNazzaro

Those are factory 2010 20s my fiancé uncle powdercoated for me and I have my factory 20s plasti dipped on my truck now for winter


----------



## scott3430

That's a sweet F350! I like the dark tint - how is the tint when your plowing?


----------



## stg454

Here is my 2013 F350


----------



## fatheadon1

everestscape;1698996 said:


> Where did you get those headlights!!!! I've been trying to find those for mine. I have the Harley Davidson ones on my 99-07 trucks but want black ones for my 2013 and 2014 on order.


i sent my factory lights to a guy in longisland blackflamecustoms.com his work was great pricey tho. And his customer service was not so great


----------



## WilliamOak

SalNazzaro;1699314 said:


> Those are factory 2010 20s my fiancé uncle powdercoated for me and I have my factory 20s plasti dipped on my truck now for winter


How does the plasti dip hold up on the wheels? Thinking about doing sections of the wheels on my 06


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1699719 said:


> How does the plasti dip hold up on the wheels? Thinking about doing sections of the wheels on my 06


I can't speak for the wheels, but I've had it on the toolbox on my goosneck for a couple years now. Seems to be holding up fine even with one of the truck tires throwing crap at it constantly.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Here is mine...


----------



## SalNazzaro

Originally Posted by SalNazzaro:
Those are factory 2010 20s my fiancé uncle powdercoated for me and I have my factory 20s plasti dipped on my truck now for winter

I've only had mine done for a few months but they've held up against the salt here fine so far, time will tell and if they do start to look crappy I'll just spray them again!


----------



## SalNazzaro

Quoted wrong spot darn I phone!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

BlueRam2500;1700181 said:


> Here is mine...


Now that is a pretty truck


----------



## allagashpm




----------



## Hegartydirtwork

allagashpm;1700415 said:


>


Nice setup allagash ! How has the 6.2 treated you? Any trouble pushing the 9 foot v?


----------



## allagashpm

Thanks, it's a great truck. The 6.2 is awesome and it has plenty of power. We have had mostly powder but I plowed 14 inches no problem. Hauling a cord of wood in the dump trailer it doesnt even known its there. My old truck was a 02 7.3, I miss the low end grunt of a diesel but couldn't justify the added expenses. I get 12mpg around town and about 8 plowing in 4x4. Very glad I didn't get a diesel and would recommend this engine to anyone


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have owned nothing but diesels until I bought my 2013 with a 6.2 for a plow/work truck and I LOVE IT! Nothing like my modded diesels but she runs great.


----------



## Banksy

I love my 6.2. Mileage is acceptable and the power is more than enough.


----------



## hiniker1988

I am looking at buying a 2008 350 with the 6.4L in it. Super nice truck clean in and out. It has 164,000 miles on it. I am a dodge man not a ford man. So I just want to know about the motor. Is this a good truck? too many miles? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I'm sure guys like Sal Nazzaro and Mark13 will chime in as they have either owned or know people well who have the 6.4 Fords. I think they are great trucks once deleted and tuned, but you have to be careful about turning up the power as stock parts do fail faster (as with any brand). They get awesome mileage when the emissions stuff is gone and make a ton of power. 

Rough math I figure the truck is an '08 and with 164,000 miles it has averaged 23k a year, which isn't too bad. I usually run 25k a year on my trucks so it is right there. Good luck and post pics if you get it!


----------



## rob_cook2001

The 6.4 is a great engine.. but as with any engine at that mileage repairs could be right around the corner. Injectors and pump are the big things I would be worried about with that many miles.. also the transmission.


----------



## Mark13

rob_cook2001;1700464 said:


> I have owned nothing but diesels until I bought my 2013 with a 6.2 for a plow/work truck and I LOVE IT! Nothing like my modded diesels but she runs great.


How's the 6.2 run compared to a 5.4 or 6.8 truck? The only 6.2 I've driven is in a Raptor, that doesn't tell me much about how they are in a 250/350.



 hiniker1988;1701236 said:


> I am looking at buying a 2008 350 with the 6.4L in it. Super nice truck clean in and out. It has 164,000 miles on it. I am a dodge man not a ford man. So I just want to know about the motor. Is this a good truck? too many miles?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


A close friend of mine who's living is made from repairing 6.0's and 6.4's has told me repeatedly, don't buy a 6.4 over 100k unless you have paperwork proving how it's been maintained down to every oil change, light bulb replacement, etc. Also hope they changed the oil every 3-4k and not every 5,6,7k or when it was convenient. 
If the truck has been tuned and deleted early on it's a safer bet to buy with higher miles, but the tune and delete could also mean it's been run hard and abused.

The allure of a cheap, high mileage 6.4 just isn't there when suddenly your $12k truck burns a cylinder or cracks a piston, now you've got a $4-5k + motor bill, then a $3-4k + trans, a possibility of other repairs and bills and now you're cheap, 220k mile 6.4 has cost you better then $20k. Sure the motor and trans are fresh but what about the rest of the truck?

That said, they can be great trucks and make very good power but you can't treat them like a 12v cummins with hard miles, minimal maintenance, and expect 250k out of it at a minimum.


----------



## SalNazzaro

Chiming in on the 6.4, I sold mine with 90k on it to a local guy and he's still working it and throwing a plow on it and says it runs like the day I sold it to him. I went trough 2 egrs with mine but that coulda been from the dpf delete. But a quick fix for that is a egr delete which I never got to do yet have it in my garage. I would do a dpf delete and egr delete on that 6.4 and get a mild tune and work it! Do an oasis on it and do the deletes and you'll be fine.


----------



## allagashpm

I would really research it, check out other forums that specifically cater to power strokes. Not saying these guys arent knowledgeable but there are tons of forums with anlot more information. I have heard good things with the 6.4 but i've also heard bad. I would be very leary about buying one with that many miles out of warranty. Diesels are expensive to fix especially the newer ones. Last summer I spent 7k fixing my 7.3 and then was waiting for the tranny to go. The new trucks are great but like the 6.0 and 6.4 I dont get when you have to mod the truck from stock to make them run right and that concerns me.


----------



## Whiffyspark

allagashpm;1701729 said:


> I would really research it, check out other forums that specifically cater to power strokes. Not saying these guys arent knowledgeable but there are tons of forums with anlot more information. I have heard good things with the 6.4 but i've also heard bad. I would be very leary about buying one with that many miles out of warranty. Diesels are expensive to fix especially the newer ones. Last summer I spent 7k fixing my 7.3 and then was waiting for the tranny to go. The new trucks are great but like the 6.0 and 6.4 I dont get when you have to mod the truck from stock to make them run right and that concerns me.


If you tow heavy or do highway driving you won't have a problem. People usually have problems when they treat them like a Honda civic


----------



## Mark13

Whiffyspark;1701733 said:


> If you tow heavy or do highway driving you won't have a problem. People usually have problems when they treat them like a Honda civic


A 6.4 going into regen every 50-100 miles isn't good for anything and get's very expensive to drive fast.

Their habit of making oil isn't to good for the bottom end either.


----------



## SalNazzaro

The worst thing for these newer diesels is all the emission equipment on them, once that's all gone they run like they should, my buddies 2010 6.4 just blew up at 60k from fuel that kept on dumping in one of the cylinders while cleaning the exhaust filter. I don't hear a lot of horror stories about tuned and deleted 6.4s in the powerstroke forums I belong too and asked a lot of questions before I deleted and tuned mine but like I said I needed the egr delete and even my buddy that's a diesel tech for ford said I needed to do that and I'd be fine. Just do plenty of research


----------



## SalNazzaro

Go over and join on powerstroke.org or powerstrokenation.com


----------



## UniqueTouch

i am looking to buy a new truck this spring , gonna use it for plowing and all that. right now i have an 03 f250 but only get 7 miles a gallon if im lucky, i love fords bc of their look and power but unless i get a diesel might have to go a different route, what do you all suggest? thanks


----------



## UniqueTouch

SalNazzaro;1701809 said:


> The worst thing for these newer diesels is all the emission equipment on them, once that's all gone they run like they should, my buddies 2010 6.4 just blew up at 60k from fuel that kept on dumping in one of the cylinders while cleaning the exhaust filter. I don't hear a lot of horror stories about tuned and deleted 6.4s in the powerstroke forums I belong too and asked a lot of questions before I deleted and tuned mine but like I said I needed the egr delete and even my buddy that's a diesel tech for ford said I needed to do that and I'd be fine. Just do plenty of research


thats def true


----------



## BlueRam2500

SalNazzaro;1701815 said:


> Go over and join on powerstroke.org or powerstrokenation.com


PowerStrokeArmy seems to be the hot one now.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

OutlawPSD seems to be good as well, a friend of mine runs that site. Not as many members, and not as much activity but good people over there.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Mark 


Mark13;1701633 said:


> How's the 6.2 run compared to a 5.4 or 6.8 truck? The only 6.2 I've driven is in a Raptor, that doesn't tell me much about how they are in a 250/350.
> 
> The 6.2 runs much better than a 5.4/6.8 truck and the 6r140 is a monster.. to give you an idea on power my friend has a cc short box 7.3 with a built trans and ts 6pos chip and my 6.2 will out run it pretty easy. I was getting just over 15mpg driving a mix of highway and county roads but I put a set of 20's off of a platinum 275/65/20's and it dropped almost a full mpg... But Damn it looks better. It's no modded diesel but for a work truck it's great!


----------



## dieseld

Lets see a picture of said truck Rob!


----------



## rob_cook2001

The truck will be "done" next week after I get the back rack, light bar and tint on her. Then I will post pics. She looks good with the wheels and the 9.2 dxt. And now with the tall tires I have an excuse to get a custom tuned sct lol.. already put an exhaust on it.


----------



## Mark13

rob_cook2001;1702208 said:


> The 6.2 runs much better than a 5.4/6.8 truck and the 6r140 is a monster.. to give you an idea on power my friend has a cc short box 7.3 with a built trans and ts 6pos chip and my 6.2 will out run it pretty easy. I was getting just over 15mpg driving a mix of highway and county roads but I put a set of 20's off of a platinum 275/65/20's and it dropped almost a full mpg... But Damn it looks better. It's no modded diesel but for a work truck it's great!


I may have to go check one out locally. 
I never thought about what trans they had but it's got to be pretty slick with the 6R140. I'm very impressed with it behind the tuned/deleted 6.7 at work.

A mildly tuned 6.2 would make for a blast of a work truck. I'm definitely waiting to see pictures, you've got fine taste in trucks.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thankyou Mark. you have yours looking good! I LOVE my trucks. Need to post pics of my dually now that I have done some stuff to it.


----------



## blueline38

*2012 f350*

Don't think I have posted this with a plow yet. Bought this used in May '13.


----------



## EXR

I have the exact same truck but black. Can't say its been the best truck I've owned thou..too many issues


----------



## BlueRam2500

I really need a plow on mine...

And FWIW I know the emissions stuff is no good for these motors, hence why I bought the extended warranty to 200k or 8 years. If it hits that before than, I'll be trading in! It's nice to have a truck with a warranty again!


----------



## EXR

Speaking of warr, mines in for the 4th time since Dec. The last time it was in the truck was flat bedded out of my driveway. Luckily it happened on a day it wasn't snowing. Got in truck, it fell in and out of reverse and same with drive. Ended up needed a pump. This truck is also on its 4th starter. Turned out it had a bad ring gear. Had two oil leaks. Radio stopped working. brake calipers are seized at 55kms on the rear. Big issue now is it hesitates when going forward from reverse when plowing, even at a dead stop, when pressing the gas it will bog for up to 3 sec before boosting up very quickly even with mild throttle input. Dealer is sending me home with a data logger tomorrow. 
Other then all that, great truck! My other Fords are gassers for a reason.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Oh wow that sucks man.


----------



## fozzy

EXR;1731296 said:


> Speaking of warr, mines in for the 4th time since Dec. The last time it was in the truck was flat bedded out of my driveway. Luckily it happened on a day it wasn't snowing. Got in truck, it fell in and out of reverse and same with drive. Ended up needed a pump. This truck is also on its 4th starter. Turned out it had a bad ring gear. Had two oil leaks. Radio stopped working. brake calipers are seized at 55kms on the rear. Big issue now is it hesitates when going forward from reverse when plowing, even at a dead stop, when pressing the gas it will bog for up to 3 sec before boosting up very quickly even with mild throttle input. Dealer is sending me home with a data logger tomorrow.
> Other then all that, great truck! My other Fords are gassers for a reason.


Sounds like you got a bad one. Hope it all gets fixed.


----------



## EXR

Yeah, I tried to get away from problems with getting a new truck. Well I haven't. Other then the issues I've had, it pulls my skid steer around very easily all summer and holds the plow better then any truck I've owned. Heated and cooled seats is a nice perk too. I'm selling it in the spring for a 550 thou, so guess I should soak up the luxury until I get another base or if I'm lucky a xlt.


----------



## EXR

fozzy;1731406 said:


> Sounds like you got a bad one. Hope it all gets fixed.


Oh I'm getting another 6.7L. The bogging problem is really only a problem that started this winter. Hoping its something small. I think the engine is Ford's best diesel. I'm the only one I know of that has these issues... So I hope to god when I get a F550 it doesn't pull this sh**.
Just like everyone praises the 5.9 cummins. I worked for a property mgr who bought one new in 04, he had that truck towed 18x to the dealer, yes towed. Bad luck I guess.


----------



## blueline38

Well, I bought a brand new 2011 and had problem after problem with the transmission. This now has 34,000 and so far, no problems!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm on my 3rd 6.7. Everyone had the same problem......DPF fell off within a 1000 miles. Over 120k total miles, no warranty problems.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1731912 said:


> I'm on my 3rd 6.7. Everyone had the same problem......DPF fell off within a 1000 miles. Over 120k total miles, no warranty problems.


We've had some low quality trucks, a few didn't make it past 10 miles before there was parts falling off. I think one only made either 6.8 or 8.6 miles, it wasn't even up to temp yet on it's maiden voyage and stuff was falling off.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1731930 said:


> We've had some low quality trucks, a few didn't make it past 10 miles before there was parts falling off. I think one only made either 6.8 or 8.6 miles, it wasn't even up to temp yet on it's maiden voyage and stuff was falling off.


Hate when that happens!.....LOL


----------



## EXR

Ya , I deleted my dpf on my dmax. But it had 100km on it when I did that. I bought this truck new to have full warr (other reason I got) and with plow prep I have that. I really cant take a chance to delete it. I would love too but can't. I know personally how much a diff it makes as my dmax ran soo much better after the delete and got 2-3 mpg better. I'm selling this truck in May anyways (not a reason not to maintain it thou, just how I am with trucks)


----------



## EXR

Have to say I'm not digging the new Nav set up/ dash on the 2013 trucks and god its like GM kinda did the same thing only worse on the 2015 HD.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I buy a new SD every year and I travel all cross the yhr US/Canada. I just can't roll in to a dealer and say I need free repair work done. I have that much faith in the 6.7 platform and Ford.

As a matter of fact I will have put on 5k once I return Friday from AZ in the last two weeks alone.

Truck needs 4-5K in body and panit. The 15 out soon, I'm debating it. I love the performance I have now,


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

1olddogtwo;1732248 said:


> Truck needs 4-5K in body and panit. The 15 out soon, I'm debating it. I love the performance I have now,


Jesus what did you do to the poor thing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Those maybe low numbers

Month ago I blasted a handicapped sign doing 20+ in reverse. Pass Bed caught just before tail light dents and scratches(Deep) go forward to headlight. Blew mirror (1300.00) off, dented fender and hood.

Last week in AZ I was rear end. Pass side tailgate, light, bumper, and quarter. He had no INS.

It happens in life.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I have a set of tail lights and 3rd brake light for sale if you're interested. Sucks about your luck.


----------



## miderbier

*13*


----------



## Sprag-O

My 2012 CCSB, added an 8'6" Fisher XV2 this winter. Just hit 10k miles, and it's been great.


----------



## LaxinFish29

2012 6.2L


----------

